# Westman Atelier



## Winthrop44 (Jan 18, 2019)

Awhile back I think this article was posted somewhere on here but I’m really not sure where it went. It’s about a new makeup line by Gucci Westman.

Gucci Westman to Launch Westman Atelier: Clean, Conscious Makeup Line - Allure

Their web site finally launched yesterday:

Official Site: Westman Atelier | Consciously Crafted Beauty

Has also been sold at Barney’s and Violet Grey for awhile.

There are several YouTube videos reviewing the products. Here are two of the early ones:

WESTMAN ATELIER - Full Review of Entire Line! - YouTube

WESTMAN ATELIER COLLECTION HAUL AND SWATCHES ������Gucci Westman's New Line of Luxury Cosmetics! - YouTube

I’ve  tried & really like the foundation for my uber sensitive skin. Very blendable and not irritating at all which is hard for me to find. I would love it even more if there was no alcohol but it doesn’t seem to bother me so far. Here are the ingredients:

Caprylic/capric triglyceride, isononyl isononanoate, isodecyl neopentanoate, dicalcium phosphate, microcrystalline wax, squalene, polyethylene, vp hexadecene copolymer, synthetic wax, disteardimonium hectorite, hydrogenated polyisobutene, silica, nylon-12, camellia oleifera seed oil, hydrogenated coconut oil, phytosphingosine, butyl stearate, isostearyl alcohol, alcohol, water, pentaerythrityl tetra-di-t-butyl hydroxyhydrocinnamate, butylene/ethylene/styrene copolymer, ethylene/propylene/styrene copolymer, mica, dibutyl lauroyl glutamide, rubus idaeus leaf cell culture, tin oxide. May contain: titanium dioxide Cl 77891, iron oxides Cl 77491, iron oxides Cl 77492, iron oxides Cl 77499.

Shade range is super limited so far which I understand they are working on. My shade 0 didn’t exist until a few weeks ago and hopefully more shades will be added to the darker end of the range as well soon.

I just ordered two of the blushes and have heard good things about them.

Has anyone else here tried anything from the line?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for this. I'm going to check it out now. I'm sure I'll get something


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 18, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks for this. I'm going to check it out now. I'm sure I'll get something


Let me know what you get!


----------



## peanut (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you for starting this thread and including such excellent resources!! I love this line! This is what I use especially when I need to get ready quickly. This sticks are so easy to use and look so natural. I had a bit of an issue picking out a foundation shade but am happy with the shades I chose (0 and 2). One of my favorite products besides the foundation is the Baby Cheeks Blush Stick in Minette (reminds me of Orgasm blush). Here are a couple more links with  swatches for anyone interested:

Westman Atelier Vital Skin Foundation Stick — WONDEGONDIGO
Westman Atelier Counter Intelligence — WONDEGONDIGO

And I'm very excited about her new site!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 19, 2019)

peanut said:


> Thank you for starting this thread and including such excellent resources!! I love this line! This is what I use especially when I need to get ready quickly. This sticks are so easy to use and look so natural. I had a bit of an issue picking out a foundation shade but am happy with the shades I chose (0 and 2). One of my favorite products besides the foundation is the Baby Cheeks Blush Stick in Minette (reminds me of Orgasm blush). Here are a couple more links with  swatches for anyone interested:
> 
> Westman Atelier Vital Skin Foundation Stick — WONDEGONDIGO
> Westman Atelier Counter Intelligence — WONDEGONDIGO
> ...


Such great links! I had not seen those. Poppet made me immediately think of the old Chanel Turbulent!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2019)

Oh boy that highlighter looks so beautiful! I really love the blushes but haven't ordered anything...yet.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 19, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Let me know what you get!



Which blushes did you get?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 19, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Which blushes did you get?



Petal and Poppet. They haven’t shipped yet though.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

I just ordered:
Foundation - 0
Blush - Petal
Contour Stick - Biscuit
Highlighter - Lit


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered:
> Foundation - 0
> Blush - Petal
> Contour Stick - Biscuit
> Highlighter - Lit



Hope you love it all!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Hope you love it all!


Thanks! Me too. I was watching all the youtube videos & the update on that lady that reviewed all the products.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2019)

peanut said:


> Thank you for starting this thread and including such excellent resources!! I love this line! This is what I use especially when I need to get ready quickly. This sticks are so easy to use and look so natural. I had a bit of an issue picking out a foundation shade but am happy with the shades I chose (0 and 2). One of my favorite products besides the foundation is the Baby Cheeks Blush Stick in Minette (reminds me of Orgasm blush). Here are a couple more links with  swatches for anyone interested:
> 
> Westman Atelier Vital Skin Foundation Stick — WONDEGONDIGO
> Westman Atelier Counter Intelligence — WONDEGONDIGO
> ...


 [MENTION=220]peanut[/MENTION] does Minette have any pink in it at all?



elegant-one said:


> Thanks! Me too. I was watching all the youtube video & the update on that lady that reviewed all the products.


Forgot to tell you earlier I haven’t been wearing foundation for a long time either but this stuff has really changed my mind. As I mentioned I just apply very sparingly where needed. I think you will love it. Hope so anyway!


----------



## peanut (Jan 20, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Such great links! I had not seen those. Poppet made me immediately think of the old Chanel Turbulent!



Yes!!! I forgot all about that one! Do you still have it?


----------



## peanut (Jan 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered:
> Foundation - 0
> Blush - Petal
> Contour Stick - Biscuit
> Highlighter - Lit



Nice choices! I think you'll be very happy with the foundation in 0. And the Biscuit contour is great not only for contour but also as an eye shadow. Let us know what you think of everything!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> @peanut  does Minette have any pink in it at all?
> 
> 
> Forgot to tell you earlier I haven’t been wearing foundation for a long time either but this stuff has really changed my mind. As I mentioned I just apply very sparingly where needed. I think you will love it. Hope so anyway!


Awesome! I'm pretty excited to try it. Are you using a brush? I usually just use my fingers, but I think I'll get a designated brush for tapping it in the tube on this one.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

peanut said:


> Nice choices! I think you'll be very happy with the foundation in 0. And the Biscuit contour is great not only for contour but also as an eye shadow. Let us know what you think of everything!


Thanks dear! Biscuit looked so pretty everywhere when I was watching the video & review. I keep looking to see what else I should get  Do you recommend anything else?


----------



## peanut (Jan 20, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> @peanut  does Minette have any pink in it at all?
> Just a hint of pink. I add a touch of Poppet to turn it into a lovely pinky peach. Here's a pic:


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2019)

peanut said:


> Yes!!! I forgot all about that one! Do you still have it?


No, don’t have it anymore.


elegant-one said:


> Awesome! I'm pretty excited to try it. Are you using a brush? I usually just use my fingers, but I think I'll get a designated brush for tapping it in the tube on this one.


I’ve been using fingers. What about you [MENTION=220]peanut[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2019)

peanut said:


> Winthrop44 said:
> 
> 
> > @peanut  does Minette have any pink in it at all?
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> peanut said:
> 
> 
> > Oh it looks really pretty. Thanks for the pic. Guess there’s another order in my future!
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

peanut said:


> Winthrop44 said:
> 
> 
> > @peanut  does Minette have any pink in it at all?
> ...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> peanut said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely! I want it lol. I should just buy the rest of the collection
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

I just watched this which you guys probably have already:

WESTMAN ATELIER - Full Review of Entire Line! - YouTube


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > Scary that that’s actually do-able since it’s so limited at this point!
> ...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I just watched this which you guys probably have already:
> 
> WESTMAN ATELIER - Full Review of Entire Line! - YouTube


Yep, that’s the Michelle Wang one that I posted above. That’s the best one I’ve seen, although I haven’t looked for a few weeks now. I think later on she decided the foundation shade was not the greatest for her.


----------



## peanut (Jan 20, 2019)

I’ve been using fingers. What about you  @peanut  ?[/QUOTE]

Fingers all the way!! I'm out of the house in no time!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yep, that’s the Michelle Wang one that I posted above. That’s the best one I’ve seen, although I haven’t looked for a few weeks now. I think later on she decided the foundation shade was not the greatest for her.


Oops sorry, I even looked. Awe, that's too bad. She seem like she really like it overall. I've been searching pics all evening.


----------



## peanut (Jan 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Winthrop44 said:
> 
> 
> > Not getting the bronzer.
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

peanut said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a bronzer gal either! But I could be talked into that Peau de Pêche highlighter. lol!
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

I just ordered Peche highlighter & Dou Dou blush


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Peche highlighter & Dou Dou blush



Oh good! I want to hear what you think of that blush!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh good! I want to hear what you think of that blush!


It was hard to figure out if it is a red, pink red, plummy red. What do you think?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> It was hard to figure out if it is a red, pink red, plummy red. What do you think?


I’m not sure either but in that link above she calls it a darker and warmer pink than Petal. I dunno.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I’m not sure either but in that link above she calls it a darker and warmer pink than Petal. I dunno.



Warmer. I dunno. So many of the pics I saw earlier were in bad lighting so  it was still hard to tell for sure. I'm going with a pink red or red pink lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 20, 2019)

Beautiful pics:

Westman Atelier Makeup Products Review


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Beautiful pics:
> 
> Westman Atelier Makeup Products Review



Thanks! Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 21, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Warmer. I dunno. So many of the pics I saw earlier were in bad lighting so  it was still hard to tell for sure. I'm going with a pink red or red pink lol


She calls it a warm rose on the shade descriptions page I just found on her site:

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2...r_Shade_Descriptions.pdf?15929927622734428317


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 21, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> She calls it a warm rose on the shade descriptions page I just found on her site:
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2...r_Shade_Descriptions.pdf?15929927622734428317



Ok, thanks! I can't wait to get everything. I'm going to get Poppet blush next.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 21, 2019)

I've been curious about the brushes for a while now.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 21, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been curious about the brushes for a while now.


They look lovely. I may get one.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2019)

I received everything but Dou Dou blush & Peche highlighter. They will be here tomorrow. Everything is so lovely on!  The foundation is the most perfect match for my complexion. It goes on like a dream & you cannot even feel it on, which is everything to me.  Petal is such a natural beauty on. The contour is perfect for my skin & is so effortless to get the perfect contour look without ever looking crazy. The lit highlighter is subtle but that's what makes the whole look work for the most beautiful glowingly natural look.

The cases are simple, & elegantly beautiful! I love the magnetic lids.

Thanks Winthrop for bringing my attention to this line.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 24, 2019)

So glad you love it [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION]. TBH I think way back when you shared that magazine article with me because it mentioned Rosacea so thank YOU! The foundation looks even better as the day goes on. I got my Petal and Poppet yesterday and love them too.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> So glad you love it  @elegant-one . TBH I think way back when you shared that magazine article with me because it mentioned Rosacea so thank YOU! The foundation looks even better as the day goes on. I got my Petal and Poppet yesterday and love them too.



 What are friends for  The foundation looks so skin like. I used it as concealer too & it all blends/looks seamless. I need to order Poppet. I hope they extend the blush range & add some lipsticks & maybe some eyeshadows.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 24, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> What are friends for  The foundation looks so skin like. I used it as concealer too & it all blends/looks seamless. I need to order Poppet. I hope they extend the blush range & add some lipsticks & maybe some eyeshadows.


Yes, that would be great.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2019)

I just checked & the foundation is flawless, even under my eyes  Also, I used Petal on my eyelid & the contour shade Biscuit in the crease. Soooo pretty & natural looking. I love it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 24, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I just check & the foundation is flawless, even under my eyes  Also, I used Petal on my eyelid & the contour shade Biscuit in the crease. Soooo pretty & natural looking. I love it.


That's a cool idea! Of course I would still need the Contour to do that....hmmmm.  The foundation is the kind of foundation to make me forget all others, and make me start wearing foundation at all again. I used to feel that way about Chante Future Skin until they reformulated and included that darn cyclopentasiloxane which burns my skin. Oh well. So glad I found WA!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's a cool idea! Of course I would still need the Contour to do that....hmmmm.  The foundation is the kind of foundation to make me forget all others, and make me start wearing foundation at all again. I used to feel that way about Chante Future Skin until they reformulated and included that darn cyclopentasiloxane which burns my skin. Oh well. So glad I found WA!



You cannot fail with this contour! The shade/tone, texture & sheerness is perfection. I have other contours, Chanel being one of the better ones. This one is so versatile. It's beautiful on, face & eyes. I am SO happy this foundation works for you. I agree, I will actually use this foundation. I LOVE that pale ballet pink tube too. I just had a stupid time because I "tried" to sit all of them next to each other & they fought it with the magnetic closure lol.

I wonder how the peach blush shade would look on the eyes.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 24, 2019)

Y’all really need to start listening to me.  I was banging on about this line back in September! I had started a thread but it must have gotten deleted or something 

im glad we can all talk about it now! The foundation is amazing. I very badly want Petal. Also the contour, but I need to use up my Burberry cream stick contour first


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Y’all really need to start listening to me.  I was banging on about this line back in September! I had started a thread but it must have gotten deleted or something
> 
> im glad we can all talk about it now! The foundation is amazing. I very badly want Petal. Also the contour, but I need to use up my Burberry cream stick contour first


How did I miss that! Shame on me  I have that Burberry one. This one is waaay better & Petal is so beautifully natural.  I was hoping that you would come here to chat! That foundation really is everything.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 24, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> How did I miss that! Shame on me  I have that Burberry one. This one is waaay better & Petal is so beautifully natural.  I was hoping that you would come here to chat! That foundation really is everything.


Ok now I’m determined to hurry up and use up the Burberry. I’m going to be 90’s supermodel contouring for my everyday look 

I was on a total kick with the foundation for months. It was all I used. Now I’m going back and forth between it and Ellis Faas. 

Do you have the Peau de Peche superloaded highlighter?! It’s so beautiful


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Ok now I’m determined to hurry up and use up the Burberry. I’m going to be 90’s supermodel contouring for my everyday look
> 
> I was on a total kick with the foundation for months. It was all I used. Now I’m going back and forth between it and Ellis Faas.
> 
> Do you have the Peau de Peche superloaded highlighter?! It’s so beautiful


HAHAHA! Suck those cheeks in lol. Ok, now you got me. I've never heard of Ellis Faas??? Maybe you shouldn't tell me  That Peche highlighter is coming tomorrow with the Dou Dou blush. <-------I feel like I'm saying doo doo lol. I want to know what that means. I did a search & just got stupid stuff.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 25, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Ok now I’m determined to hurry up and use up the Burberry. I’m going to be 90’s supermodel contouring for my everyday look
> 
> I was on a total kick with the foundation for months. It was all I used. Now I’m going back and forth between it and Ellis Faas.
> 
> Do you have the Peau de Peche superloaded highlighter?! It’s so beautiful



I tried Ellis Faas a long time ago. Not sure if it had cyclops back then but I see it does now so it's a no go for me.    I remember it being a pretty good match but having leakage issues with the pen. Did they ever fix that?


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 25, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I tried Ellis Faas a long time ago. Not sure if it had cyclops back then but I see it does now so it's a no go for me.    I remember it being a pretty good match but having leakage issues with the pen. Did they ever fix that?


That's a great question. I buy it in the bottle, not the pen. I do know that they received complaints about the dispensers for their lip products, and they recently revamped the pen for those.  Maybe they've fixed the foundation pen issue too.

It's too bad your skin reacts to that ingredient! What does it do to you? Red and irritated?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 25, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> That's a great question. I buy it in the bottle, not the pen. I do know that they received complaints about the dispensers for their lip products, and they recently revamped the pen for those.  Maybe they've fixed the foundation pen issue too.
> 
> It's too bad your skin reacts to that ingredient! What does it do to you? Red and irritated?


Oh that's great!  I don't remember there being a bottle when I tried it but maybe there was and the pen was cheaper so I bought it to try. Wouldn't surprise me if I did that.  Cyclopentasiloxane burns my skin. Drives me crazy because it's really hard to avoid these days.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2019)

Got Peche highlighter & Dou Dou blush this morning.

Peche is a pale bronzed browned peach with subtle shimmer. It looks fabulous as an eyeshadow & I loved the sculpting Biscuit over it in the crease. On my skin sheered out, it is a beautiful natural sun kissed shade. I wore it today with Dou Dou blush over it on the apples & it was so beautiful.

Dou Dou is amazing. I love it. The shade is the prettiest warm plum berry shade. It looks so natural & complexion enhancing on. Actually, I think this is why I am loving everything from this line. It's more complexion enhancing than just wearing makeup. All the products have this magic thing where it blends out to look like your skin. And, like Winthrop said earlier about the foundation, the longer you wear it the better it looks. This may be my favorite makeup line ever.

I don't think I can ever do my makeup again without Biscuit! I LOVE it on my eyes as an es & in the crease over other shades more than anything else. It does this amazing definition/enhancing magic.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 25, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Got Peche highlighter & Dou Dou blush this morning.
> 
> Peche is a pale bronzed browned peach with subtle shimmer. It looks fabulous as an eyeshadow & I loved the sculpting Biscuit over it in the crease. On my skin sheered out, it is a beautiful natural skin kissed shade. I wore it today with Dou Dou blush over it on the apples & it was so beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! I’m so glad you love Peau de Peche. It’s a really special product. And I totally agree that everything is enhancing vs what you’d typically associate with makeup. The line is seriously beautiful and you can tell Gucci Westman and/or her team were very thoughtful and deliberate with everything they’ve done.  

Do you like Dou Dou more than Petal?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Thanks for posting! I’m so glad you love Peau de Peche. It’s a really special product. And I totally agree that everything is enhancing vs what you’d typically associate with makeup. The line is seriously beautiful and you can tell Gucci Westman and/or her team were very thoughtful and deliberate with everything they’ve done.
> 
> Do you like Dou Dou more than Petal?



 You're so right about the line. I feel that the detail & quality they gave it, sets it apart from just makeup. Peche is beautiful 

If I had to pick one blush to start with, it would be Petal. I love them both equally. Dou Dou perks my face up with more of a coming in from the cold flush. Petal is a beautiful everyday natural beauty. A very Burberry kind of shade.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 25, 2019)

PSA: Barney’s has 15% off beauty if you spend $150 with code BEAUTY15. You have to use the caps when you enter the code. Also 6% on ebates which is not bad for Barneys.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> PSA: Barney’s has 15% off beauty if you spend $150 with code BEAUTY15. You have to use the caps when you enter the code. Also 6% on ebates which is not bad for Barneys.


Ha! It figures after I placed all my orders. That ebates is a nice %


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 25, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Ha! It figures after I placed all my orders. That ebates is a nice %



I'm sure you can think of something to order! I haven't placed one either, yet anyway.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I'm sure you can think of something to order! I haven't placed one either, yet anyway.



Ha! lol I'm working in it. I may sleep on it because I always forget something.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2019)

I just ordered the foundation brush, Minette & Poppet blushes. I saw Sabrina (she used to post here all the time) wearing Minette & it looked very pretty on her. It was in the Sephora community thread. I just google Minette.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 26, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered the foundation brush, Minette & Poppet blushes. I saw Sabrina (she used to post here all the time) wearing Minette & it looked very pretty on her. It was in the Sephora community thread. I just google Minette.


Yes, I saw that too on Beautytalk. Everything looked really lovely on her. I ended up ordering Minette, Biscuit and the Peche highlighter. Let us know what you think of the brush. Hope you love it. BTW did you get a linen pouch with your foundation from Barneys? I didn’t unless I missed it in the box, but did get them the other day with my blushes ordered directly from the WA site. Don’t really care about them personally but I guess they might help with what you said above about the magnets.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 26, 2019)

Hmmm I didn’t get a linen pouch with my foundations. 

I’m dying to try her brushes so please y’all let me know what you think!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yes, I saw that too on Beautytalk. Everything looked really lovely on her. I ended up ordering Minette, Biscuit andt the Peche highlighter. Let us know what you think of the brush. Hope you love it. BTW did you get a linen pouch with your foundation from Barneys? I didn’t unless I missed it in the box, but did get them the other day with my blushes ordered directly from the WA site. Don’t really care about them personally but I guess they might help with what you said above about the magnets.



Yeah, she looked so beautiful. I was waiting to see what you were going to get lol. I wore Peche today very sheered out up my cheekbones with no other makeup & I really liked it a lot.I hope you love what you got. No, not one linen bag in any of it!  Peche comes in this pretty pale pink leather like pouch. It's nice. I hope that brush is great. I'm so glad you posted about the discount & ebates because that was a really nice savings on my order.

Oh, heads up on the Peche compact, at least for me, I have the hardest  time trying to open it with my nails. The dent isn't deep enough or something.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Hmmm I didn’t get a linen pouch with my foundations.
> 
> I’m dying to try her brushes so please y’all let me know what you think!!



I kind of wish I bought the big blender brush too.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 28, 2019)

Did y’all get the Lit Up highlighter? I was googling swatches and I am almost 100% sure I want it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Did y’all get the Lit Up highlighter? I was googling swatches and I am almost 100% sure I want it.


I did LOL! It's pretty. It isn't an over the top highlighter. Just pretty. The contour, petal blush the lit highlighter are the best 3 items together.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 28, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I did LOL! It's pretty. It isn't an over the top highlighter. Just pretty. The contour, petal blush the lit highlighter are the best 3 items together.


It sounds up my alley. I’m not into over the top highlighters at all. I just keep piling things onto my list


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 29, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I did LOL! It's pretty. It isn't an over the top highlighter. Just pretty. The contour, petal blush the lit highlighter are the best 3 items together.


Is the lit highlighter kind of like the highlighter sticks Chanel recently came out with? Which do you like more?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Is the lit highlighter kind of like the highlighter sticks Chanel recently came out with? Which do you like more?



I think they are different. Lit is more like a real highlighter but light to medium in intensity & actually shows as a highlighter but subtle/mature. The Chanel ones are not so much of  a real highlighter but more of a skin enhancing, diffusing glow & quite sheer in comparison.

Ha! I like all 3 because I AM an addict...seriously they all seem to do different things on my skin. Also, I can't remember who said it in their video...that Lit kind of stayed moist (or something like that) on the skin, but I didn't find that to be so on my skin.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 29, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I think they are different. Lit is more like a real highlighter but light to medium in intensity & actually shows as a highlighter but subtle/mature. The Chanel ones are not so much of  a real highlighter but more of a skin enhancing, diffusing glow & quite sheer in comparison.
> 
> Ha! I like all 3 because I AM an addict...seriously they all seem to do different things on my skin. Also, I can't remember who said it in their video...that Lit kind of stayed moist (or something like that) on the skin, but I didn't find that to be so on my skin.


Thanks for all that!  Good to know it doesn’t stay moist. That idea did not thrill me.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks for all that!  Good to know it doesn’t stay moist. That idea did not thrill me.


When she said it, I wasn't liking that idea either so it's the first thing I checked lol


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 29, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I think they are different. Lit is more like a real highlighter but light to medium in intensity & actually shows as a highlighter but subtle/mature. The Chanel ones are not so much of  a real highlighter but more of a skin enhancing, diffusing glow & quite sheer in comparison.
> 
> Ha! I like all 3 because I AM an addict...seriously they all seem to do different things on my skin. Also, I can't remember who said it in their video...that Lit kind of stayed moist (or something like that) on the skin, but I didn't find that to be so on my skin.


What do you feel they do differently? I need to know lol. Informed consumerism.

Regardless, I’m glad Lot doesn’t stay moist on the skin.  

I wore WA stick on one side of my face and Ellis Faas on the other side today to decide which one I like best. WA wins. I feel like if someone came to me and told me I could design my own foundation, this is what I would create.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> What do you feel they do differently? I need to know lol. Informed consumerism.
> 
> Regardless, I’m glad Lot doesn’t stay moist on the skin.
> 
> I wore WA stick on one side of my face and Ellis Faas on the other side today to decide which one I like best. WA wins. I feel like if someone came to me and told me I could design my own foundation, this is what I would create.


The Chanel balms are more about hydration with some light healthy glow to the face, not really a highlighter. The slight champagne shade does that but also has some pearl glow with a blurring effect/soft focus.

Lit is a more of a highlighter for mature skin or a more natural looking highlighter.  It is a light to medium slight pink cast in some light iridescent true highlighter. It just doesn't scream, hey I'm wearing highlighter lol. HTH

I completely agree about WA foundation skin.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 29, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> The Chanel balms are more about hydration with some light healthy glow to the face, not really a highlighter. The slight champagne shade does that but also has some pearl glow with a blurring effect/soft focus.
> 
> Lit is a more of a highlighter for mature skin or a more natural looking highlighter.  It is a light to medium slight pink cast in some light iridescent true highlighter. It just doesn't scream, hey I'm wearing highlighter lol. HTH
> 
> I completely agree about WA foundation skin.



Thanks so much for the rundown! 

I think I’ll be through with my Burberry contour stick soon. I’m very excited about replacing it with the WA contour!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Thanks so much for the rundown!
> 
> I think I’ll be through with my Burberry contour stick soon. I’m very excited about replacing it with the WA contour!



Sure thing! You are going to use that stick down to the nub


----------



## peanut (Jan 31, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Got Peche highlighter & Dou Dou blush this morning.
> 
> Peche is a pale bronzed browned peach with subtle shimmer. It looks fabulous as an eyeshadow & I loved the sculpting Biscuit over it in the crease. On my skin sheered out, it is a beautiful natural sun kissed shade. I wore it today with Dou Dou blush over it on the apples & it was so beautiful.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you love everything! You're definitely making me want Dou Dou! And now I have to try Minette on my eyes! I hadn't thought of that. Do you think that there's enough peach in the Peche h/l to keep it from looking brown?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2019)

peanut said:


> I'm so glad you love everything! You're definitely making me want Dou Dou! And now I have to try Minette on my eyes! I hadn't thought of that. Do you think that there's enough peach in the Peche h/l to keep it from looking brown?


 Yes, definitely on Peche. It looks like a sunkissed peach on the eyes. Not brown at all. The rest of my order is coming tomorrow!!! Minette, Poppet & the face brush. I guess I can't buy anymore because I bought everything, well almost.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2019)

Got my last order today  Minette & Poppet are sooooo beautiful on!!! I adore them both. The face brush is firm but soft & extremely well made. It comes in this beautiful pale pale pink heavy cardboard tube with the embossed heart logo on the top. For sure I will get the big blender brush...& then, I'm done lol.

I have a question: are you supposed to save the clear plastic cap that goes over the blush top? Is it supposed to keep it better? I threw 2 of them out before I thought of this. One of them came cracked today & then I started to wonder if I should have kept them on the tubes.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 1, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Got my last order today  Minette & Poppet are sooooo beautiful on!!! I adore them both. The face brush is firm but soft & extremely well made. It comes in this beautiful pale pale pink heavy cardboard tube with the embossed heart logo on the top. For sure I will get the big blender brush...& then, I'm done lol.
> 
> I have a question: are you supposed to save the clear plastic cap that goes over the blush top? Is it supposed to keep it better? I threw 2 of them out before I thought of this. One of them came cracked today & then I started to wonder if I should have kept them on the tubes.


My foundation sticks came with those clear plastic caps and I kept them. But I always keep that stuff. I keep the plastic covers on eyeshadow palettes and such too. I kept the faux leather pouch for Peau de Peche too. 

One of the caps for one foundation stick cracked and then I lost it. I’m not going to sweat it though


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> My foundation sticks came with those clear plastic caps and I kept them. But I always keep that stuff. I keep the plastic covers on eyeshadow palettes and such too. I kept the faux leather pouch for Peau de Peche too.
> 
> One of the caps for one foundation stick cracked and then I lost it. I’m not going to sweat it though



 Geesh, I'm so dumb! I just never thought about it, or momentarily thought they were a hassle ???


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 1, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Geesh, I'm so dumb! I just never thought about it, or momentarily thought they were a hassle ???


Lol I think the majority of people think they’re a hassle and throw them out, so you’re definitely not dumb! I’m the weird one that keeps them haha


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 1, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Geesh, I'm so dumb! I just never thought about it, or momentarily thought they were a hassle ???



Mine get stuck up inside the top, then fall out, etc...yesterday I’m not sure what happened but grabbing one that was coming out I managed to put a dent into the top of the blush. So I dunno...they probably help keep the product from drying out but I’m not sure I have the patience to not throw them out. LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Mine get stuck up inside the top, then fall out, etc...yesterday I’m not sure what happened but grabbing one that was coming out I managed to put a dent into the top of the blush. So I dunno...they probably help keep the product from drying out but I’m not sure I have the patience to not throw them out. LOL



I was playing with them today & the cap got stuck to Poppet & took some of the blush off. Not sure I can deal with them either.

I tried Minette on the lid & Biscuit in the crease. It's sheer but pretty. Biscuit makes the peach show up more. I LOVE Poppet blush on.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Mine get stuck up inside the top, then fall out, etc...yesterday I’m not sure what happened but grabbing one that was coming out I managed to put a dent into the top of the blush. So I dunno...they probably help keep the product from drying out but I’m not sure I have the patience to not throw them out. LOL


Did you say got shade 1 because 0 wasn't available? Did you end up getting 0 then? I would love to know what shade 1 is like in tone. I was thinking about getting a few pieces for my DIL for Valentines Day & she is a bit darker than me but not by that much & she is more slight yellow tone.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 2, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Did you say got shade 1 because 0 wasn't available? Did you end up getting 0 then? I would love to know what shade 1 is like in tone. I was thinking about getting a few pieces for my DIL for Valentines Day & she is a bit darker than me but not by that much & she is more slight yellow tone.


#1  is more yellow, yes.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 3, 2019)

[MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] realized I only answered half of your question and PM'd you.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 21, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I received everything but Dou Dou blush & Peche highlighter. They will be here tomorrow. Everything is so lovely on!  The foundation is the most perfect match for my complexion. It goes on like a dream & you cannot even feel it on, which is everything to me.  Petal is such a natural beauty on. The contour is perfect for my skin & is so effortless to get the perfect contour look without ever looking crazy. The lit highlighter is subtle but that's what makes the whole look work for the most beautiful glowingly natural look.
> 
> The cases are simple, & elegantly beautiful! I love the magnetic lids.
> 
> Thanks Winthrop for bringing my attention to this line.



Are you planing on getting a darker shade for the summer? I am thinking of No 1 for summer rather than 0.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 21, 2019)

I am trying to decide which foundation might be a good match for NW20 - 22. I might just get matched at Barneys.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 21, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am trying to decide which foundation might be a good match for NW20 - 22. I might just get matched at Barneys.



That would probably be best if you can get to a Barneys.  #1  may be kinda yellow for an NW.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 22, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> That would probably be best if you can get to a Barneys.  #1  may be kinda yellow for an NW.



Thanks, will do.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 28, 2019)

Westman Atelier on Instagram: “We believe make-up should feel intuitive and not intimidating. Our Vital Skin Foundation Stick is extremely neutralizing, works on calming…”


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 28, 2019)

I pulled the trigger and ordered all of it: Foundation stick (I will probable get second color), foundation brush, highlighter stick, contour stick, highlighter cream, Minette blush stick and the bronzer.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 28, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Westman Atelier on Instagram: “We believe make-up should feel intuitive and not intimidating. Our Vital Skin Foundation Stick is extremely neutralizing, works on calming…”


Thanks for sharing. I love how little product Gucci is using.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I pulled the trigger and ordered all of it: Foundation stick (I will probable get second color), foundation brush, highlighter stick, contour stick, highlighter cream, Minette blush stick and the bronzer.


I have almost everything from the line & I LOVE all of it. It's simply beautiful skin. I want to know what you think!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Westman Atelier on Instagram: “We believe make-up should feel intuitive and not intimidating. Our Vital Skin Foundation Stick is extremely neutralizing, works on calming…”


Nice! I'm not sure how #1  would look on me??? Thanks! I cannot watch enough videos of her doing makeup.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 30, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Are you planing on getting a darker shade for the summer? I am thinking of No 1 for summer rather than 0.



I've been thinking about it. I'm sure I will get it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 30, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Nice! I'm not sure how #1  would look on me??? Thanks! I cannot watch enough videos of her doing makeup.



It is more yellow so you could use it sparingly on any areas of redness like she does in the video, with 0 as your main shade.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 31, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Nice! I'm not sure how [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]  would look on me??? Thanks! I cannot watch enough videos of her doing makeup.



#2  is better as #1  is a tad more yellow.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 31, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> #2   is better as #1   is a tad more yellow.


That is GREAT to know! Did you get to see them in person?


 @elegant-one this is what she said about using 2 shades:

"Try applying the darker shade to your cheeks, edges of your forehead, and jawline blending down to the neck to add a bit of warmth and connecting your face to your body. And the lighter shade above/under your eye, center of your forehead, nose, and around your mouth/chin. Experiment with this and adjust for your own skin’s character. Enjoy"

I could not use #1  as my darker shade and #0 as my lighter this way because #1  is too yellow to be my main shade, but Maybe #2  and #0 would work based on what @Mac-Guy said.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 31, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> That is GREAT to know! Did you get to see them in person?
> 
> 
> @elegant-one this is what she said about using 2 shades:
> ...



I also forgot about these swatches that show 1 and 2 next to eac other, if that’s some help:

http://wondegondigo.com/wondegondigo/2018/9/23/westman-atelier-counter-intelligence

I meant to edit, not quote myself but oh well!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I also forgot about these swatches that show 1 and 2 next to eac other, if that’s some help:
> 
> Westman Atelier Counter Intelligence — WONDEGONDIGO
> 
> I meant to edit, not quote myself but oh well!


2 definitely looks much better in that swatch. Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> #2  is better as #1  is a tad more yellow.


It does look much better.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 2, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> That is GREAT to know! Did you get to see them in person?
> 
> 
> @elegant-one this is what she said about using 2 shades:
> ...



I ordered #2  based on swatches and I got #0 - #4  as samples. #2  is a good match for now and I will get #4  soon to mix with #2  for the summer. #1  and #3  are definitely more yellow-based.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 2, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I ordered #2  based on swatches and I got #0 - #4  as samples. #2  is a good match for now and I will get #4  soon to mix with #2  for the summer. #1  and #3  are definitely more yellow-based.



That's such a big help. Thanks a lot!  We need Barneys to do another deal like they did a few months ago!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 2, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's such a big help. Thanks a lot!  We need Barneys to do another deal like they did a few months ago!


In the tube, #2  looks quite yellow in comparison to a MAC NW20, but applied it is a very good match. When you compare #1  and #2 , you can see that #1  is much more yellow-based, but if I would only see #2 , I would have said it is an NC shade. 

I also like the foundation brush. It makes it very easy to blend out the stick without looking streaky. 

The mirrors in both compacts are too small for my liking. They feel luxurious, but the mirror is really tiny. 

The blush reminds me of the MAC blushettes from Surf Baby. It just shows how innovative MAC was many moons ago.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 2, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> In the tube, #2  looks quite yellow in comparison to a MAC NW20, but applied it is a very good match. When you compare #1  and #2 , you can see that #1  is much more yellow-based, but if I would only see #2 , I would have said it is an NC shade.
> 
> I also like the foundation brush. It makes it very easy to blend out the stick without looking streaky.
> 
> ...



Do you like to apply from the stick and then blend with the brush or apply with the brush?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 2, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Do you like to apply from the stick and then blend with the brush or apply with the brush?



I do both. First from the stick wherever I need it. Then blend with the brush. Then use the brush to pick up some more product from the tube to conceal where I need more. Using this technique allows me to achieve light to medium coverage. I am sure I could build it up to more coverage, but then I would use a different product. I really enjoy how light and nourishing it feels on the skin.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 2, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> You cannot fail with this contour! The shade/tone, texture & sheerness is perfection. I have other contours, Chanel being one of the better ones. This one is so versatile. It's beautiful on, face & eyes. I am SO happy this foundation works for you. I agree, I will actually use this foundation. I LOVE that pale ballet pink tube too. I just had a stupid time because I "*tried" to sit all of them next to each other & they fought it with the magnetic closure lol.*
> 
> I wonder how the peach blush shade would look on the eyes.



This annoys the heck out of me. LOL. I almost dropped the highlighter stick as I placed it too close to the foundation.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> This annoys the heck out of me. LOL. I almost dropped the highlighter stick as I placed it too close to the foundation.



YES! Mine fell on the floor, but was ok. I can't sit them on my shelf lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I do both. First from the stick wherever I need it. Then blend with the brush. Then use the brush to pick up some more product from the tube to conceal where I need more. Using this technique allows me to achieve light to medium coverage. I am sure I could build it up to more coverage, but then I would use a different product. I really enjoy how light and nourishing it feels on the skin.


Yes, & Yes  That's exactly how I apply. It does feel so good on the skin.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's such a big help. Thanks a lot!  We need Barneys to do another deal like they did a few months ago!



Yes, please


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 2, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, please



What was the deal?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 3, 2019)

I love the Peche highlighter. It is a very natural sun kissed look on my skin. It is annoying to open. I try one side, and it doesn't open. Then I try the other side and it doesn't work either. I need to figure out a way to remember on what side it opens. 

I also like how light the contouring stick feels on my skin. Again, it is a very natural contour, which looks very modern and fresh. I doubt that it will work on darker skin tones and even medium skins might not see much.

The bronzer is a good shade too. Not too warm, but warm enough for NW skin. I am not sure who said that it is very pigmented. Was it Michele? I find the bronzer to be in the normal range of pigmentation. Definitely not crazy pigmented. It is super soft, which results in some kick back. Maybe if you use a stiffer brush, you end up with too much product.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 3, 2019)

What is everyone using as a setting powder? I've been getting good results with the By Terry Hyaluronic powder. It also works with the MAC Prep n Prime powder. I hope WA comes out with a setting powder. It is missing within the range.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 3, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Got Peche highlighter & Dou Dou blush this morning.
> 
> Peche is a pale bronzed browned peach with subtle shimmer. It looks fabulous as an eyeshadow & I loved the sculpting Biscuit over it in the crease. On my skin sheered out, it is a beautiful natural sun kissed shade. I wore it today with Dou Dou blush over it on the apples & it was so beautiful.
> 
> ...



I am trying to decide between Petal and Dou Dou. I don't think I need both. Maybe Petal is on the safer side. I will pop into Barneys next week to swatch it in person. 

Could you order the blender brush yet?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 3, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> What is everyone using as a setting powder? I've been getting good results with the By Terry Hyaluronic powder. It also works with the MAC Prep n Prime powder. I hope WA comes out with a setting powder. It is missing within the range.



None. TBH I just apply with fingertips over my sunscreen and I'm good to go.

The Barneys deal was 15% off beauty if you spent $150 and they had 6% Ebates at the same time, so not bad for Barneys.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 3, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am trying to decide between Petal and Dou Dou. I don't think I need both. Maybe Petal is on the safer side. I will pop into Barneys next week to swatch it in person.
> 
> Could you order the blender brush yet?


I would get Petal. I'm sure that I will end up with that blender brush.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 3, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I love the Peche highlighter. It is a very natural sun kissed look on my skin. It is annoying to open. I try one side, and it doesn't open. Then I try the other side and it doesn't work either. I need to figure out a way to remember on what side it opens.
> 
> I also like how light the contouring stick feels on my skin. Again, it is a very natural contour, which looks very modern and fresh. I doubt that it will work on darker skin tones and even medium skins might not see much.
> 
> The bronzer is a good shade too. Not too warm, but warm enough for NW skin. I am not sure who said that it is very pigmented. Was it Michele? I find the bronzer to be in the normal range of pigmentation. Definitely not crazy pigmented. It is super soft, which results in some kick back. Maybe if you use a stiffer brush, you end up with too much product.


That peche highlighter is so pretty! I've also used it on my eyes. I posted how freakin irritating it is to open...especially with my nails darn it.

The contour is one of my FAVE products! I use it in the crease of my eyes too with Petal on the lid. SO pretty. I did not get the bronzer so maybe that is next.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 4, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> That peche highlighter is so pretty! I've also used it on my eyes. I posted how freakin irritating it is to open...especially with my nails darn it.
> 
> The contour is one of my FAVE products! I use it in the crease of my eyes too with Petal on the lid. SO pretty. I did not get the bronzer so maybe that is next.



I can't imagine how one would open the lid with longer nails. Just to warn you: The bronzer is even more difficult to open as it has the same type of lid and the surface is slippery as it is a polished metal. But it looks so natural on my skin.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 4, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I would get Petal. I'm sure that I will end up with that blender brush.



Thanks, I will go with Petal then.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 25, 2019)

WA just released a new darker foundation shade (XII).


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 6, 2019)

There will be a new blush!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 6, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> There will be a new blush!


 When? I wonder what shade it will be.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 7, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> When? I wonder what shade it will be.



I think very soon. I hope it will be a coral/peach.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 7, 2019)

They just said to watch their Instagram.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 7, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I think very soon. I hope it will be a coral/peach.



Thanks! Coral would be lovely.



Winthrop44 said:


> They just said to watch their Instagram.



You'll have to let me know then lol. Thanks dear!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 10, 2019)

Nice video by Gucci:

Gucci Westman's Trick for Erasing Puffy Eyes, Dark Circles and Redness– Westman Atelier


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 10, 2019)

The new blush is called Chouchette and it is a peachy-nude. So excited!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 10, 2019)

It looks really nice!

Baby Cheeks– Westman Atelier


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 10, 2019)

I am so happy that it is a peachy color.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> The new blush is called Chouchette and it is a peachy-nude. So excited!!!





Winthrop44 said:


> It looks really nice!
> 
> Baby Cheeks– Westman Atelier



That is SOOOO pretty! I'll get it. Thanks!

Just ordered it


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> That is SOOOO pretty! I'll get it. Thanks!
> 
> Just ordered it



Let us know what you think!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Let us know what you think!


Absolutely  The shade looks amazing.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 12, 2019)

I heard that there will be a WA mascara coming out. Not sure if it is true though...


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2019)

It shipped today!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 13, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> It shipped today!



It will be my new sun-kissed blush for Fall.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> It will be my new sun-kissed blush for Fall.


Perfect! Did you order it?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 13, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Perfect! Did you order it?



Of course!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 13, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Of course!


 I was so hoping you did!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 14, 2019)

I really hope that Gucci keeps expanding the line. I would love a setting powder and/or setting spray to make the foundation a bit more transfer resistant. And eye shadows.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I really hope that Gucci keeps expanding the line. I would love a setting powder and/or setting spray to make the foundation a bit more transfer resistant. And eye shadows.


Yes. Definitely eyeshadows and some lipsticks.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 14, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> It looks really nice!
> 
> Baby Cheeks– Westman Atelier



Are you getting it?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 15, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Are you getting it?



I was hoping it would show up on Barneys sooner rather than later but no luck so I ordered it today. Pretty sure Gucci is working on lipsticks.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 15, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I was hoping it would show up on Barneys sooner rather than later but no luck so I ordered it today. Pretty sure Gucci is working on lipsticks.


Yeah. I checked there first. Oh, I would think her lipsticks would be beautiful.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 16, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Yeah. I checked there first. Oh, I would think her lipsticks would be beautiful.


WA told me the blush should be at Barneys in mid-August.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 16, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> WA told me the blush should be at Barneys in mid-August.



Thanks for letting us know. I guess it will be available internationally then too.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 16, 2019)

Got it! It's a very very pretty peachy slight rose nude. It's sheer.  I love it on.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 16, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Got it! It's a very very pretty peachy slight rose nude. It's sheer.  I love it on.



I am still waiting for mine. If you have time to post a swatch, I would appreciate it. It sounds beautiful!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 18, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am still waiting for mine. If you have time to post a swatch, I would appreciate it. It sounds beautiful!



Did you get yours yet? Mine came yesterday.  It's really beautiful. I also wanted to thank you for your description of foundation shade #2 . I also finally got that and love it!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 18, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Did you get yours yet? Mine came yesterday.  It's really beautiful. I also wanted to thank you for your description of foundation shade [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL] . I also finally got that and love it!


Mine should arrive today! So excited. I am sure I will love it.

You are very welcome about #2 . The shades mix very well together. I also got #3  and #1 , and I will get #0 for winter. #3  and #1  are too yellow to use on its own, but mixing it with #2 , as suggested by Gucci, gives me a wonderful multidimensional coverage. I am so happy that I discovered Westman Atelier.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 18, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Mine should arrive today! So excited. I am sure I will love it.
> 
> You are very welcome about #2 . The shades mix very well together. I also got #3  and #1 , and I will get #0 for winter. #3  and #1  are too yellow to use on its own, but mixing it with #2 , as suggested by Gucci, gives me a wonderful multidimensional coverage. I am so happy that I discovered Westman Atelier.



I have #0, 1 and 2 now....all labeled with black magic marker since I can’t see a thing on those labels!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 18, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I have #0, 1 and 2 now....all labeled with black magic marker since I can’t see a thing on those labels!



Haha, I thought I was the only one. I always have to look twice.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Did you get yours yet? Mine came yesterday.  It's really beautiful. I also wanted to thank you for your description of foundation shade #2 . I also finally got that and love it!


I need 2 now lol.


Mac-Guy said:


> Mine should arrive today! So excited. I am sure I will love it.
> 
> You are very welcome about #2 . The shades mix very well together. I also got #3  and #1 , and I will get #0 for winter. #3  and #1  are too yellow to use on its own, but mixing it with #2 , as suggested by Gucci, gives me a wonderful multidimensional coverage. I am so happy that I discovered Westman Atelier.


Did yours arrive? Just popping in - haven't been on.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am still waiting for mine. If you have time to post a swatch, I would appreciate it. It sounds beautiful!



Ugh, sorry dear, I just saw this. Been so busy.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 18, 2019)

I just found this thread and am discovering this line. It’s so hard to find any reviews (Barney’s has none and besides you tube reviews there isn’t much...) I’m hoping to find positive and negatives just so I’m not surprised. Anybody have opinions they want to share? And choosing a shade is another story...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 19, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I just found this thread and am discovering this line. It’s so hard to find any reviews (Barney’s has none and besides you tube reviews there isn’t much...) I’m hoping to find positive and negatives just so I’m not surprised. Anybody have opinions they want to share? And choosing a shade is another story...



Just read through the thread here.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 19, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Just read through the thread here.


Yep, this is really the best collection of info and links I’ve seen.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 30, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I heard that there will be a WA mascara coming out. Not sure if it is true though...



I just saw her new mascara on Instagram but got involved in reading something else and when I went back to grab a link to share here I couldn’t find it again. Maybe it wasn’t supposed to be shared yet? Said something about giving a false lashes look.  You can also get glimpse of it at the end of her bathroom tour of skincare in the latest Gucci’s Guide video on her site.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 31, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I just saw her new mascara on Instagram but got involved in reading something else and when I went back to grab a link to share here I couldn’t find it again. Maybe it wasn’t supposed to be shared yet? Said something about giving a false lashes look.  You can also get glimpse of it at the end of her bathroom tour of skincare in the latest Gucci’s Guide video on her site.




I saw it in her video! I hope she comes out with cream eyeshadows soon.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 8, 2019)

New Super Loaded Tinted Highlighter. https://www.westman-atelier.com/collections/makeup/products/super-loaded?variant=16902530596907


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 8, 2019)

Bronze Suede looks pretty although it didn't look bronze on the model. It looked more on the pink side. Am I missing something? Maybe just the photo.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 9, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Bronze Suede looks pretty although it didn't look bronze on the model. It looked more on the pink side. Am I missing something? Maybe just the photo.



I assume it is more a golder version of the existing one. I don't think that any of her photos looks very accurate. I will finish the one I have before I buy the new one. I already hit pan. Will definitely repurchase, but I am trying to be smart with cream products.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes she called it gold on Instagram. I’m not getting it either.


----------



## peanut (Aug 12, 2019)

Just finished watching the latest "In the Bathroom with" series...this time with Gucci Westman! Has some similar information as in the Bathroom Tour on Gucci's website, but definitely interesting. I love Gucci's hair and makeup in this video! Does anyone know how she do that to her hair?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 25, 2019)

The new product is a mascara! I’m very curious to try it.  
The foundation isn’t working so well for me. It seems to settle in all my pores and accentuates every dry spot. Not sure if I’m doing something wrong? Does anyone use a certain primer underneath that works well? Maybe it’s just my skin.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 26, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> The new product is a mascara! I’m very curious to try it.
> The foundation isn’t working so well for me. It seems to settle in all my pores and accentuates every dry spot. Not sure if I’m doing something wrong? Does anyone use a certain primer underneath that works well? Maybe it’s just my skin.



I found most Youtubers apply well to much. Try to use less product. Work it in with your fingers and use the brush to add more coverage where needed. 

I don't think a primer is necessary for this foundation. I use primer with any other foundation.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 26, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> The new product is a mascara! I’m very curious to try it.
> The foundation isn’t working so well for me. It seems to settle in all my pores and accentuates every dry spot. Not sure if I’m doing something wrong? Does anyone use a certain primer underneath that works well? Maybe it’s just my skin.



Are you using it over sunscreen or a particular moisturizer? I did finally cave and get her brush but most times when I wear foundation (which is not that often!) just pat it on only where needed using my fingers and then blend  it out with fingers from there. lol.  I have seen Gucci dab it on directly from the stick where needed or use her brush, and then blend it out with the brush. There's a really long early YuoTube video with a blonde model that was pretty helpful (though hard to sit thru the banter, lol) but I can't find it atm.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes, Emily sure does have perfect skin! 

Have you used the brush yet? I use the brush when I have more time, but mostly do the foundation dabbing just like you. I still really love everything. I need to get shade 2 yet...was that the one lol?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 26, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I found most Youtubers apply well to much. Try to use less product. Work it in with your fingers and use the brush to add more coverage where needed.
> 
> I don't think a primer is necessary for this foundation. I use primer with any other foundation.
> 
> I hope it works out for you.




I tried your recommendation and it helped, no settling in pores, but any dry flakes (I used Retin-A the night before) were still noticeable. At least to me... so I feel I’m getting closer to a solution!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 26, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Are you using it over sunscreen or a particular moisturizer? I did finally cave and get her brush but most times when I wear foundation (which is not that often!) just pat it on only where needed using my fingers and then blend  it out with fingers from there. lol.  I have seen Gucci dab it on directly from the stick where needed or use her brush, and then blend it out with the brush. There's a really long early YuoTube video with a blonde model that was pretty helpful (though hard to sit thru the banter, lol) but I can't find it atm.


I’ve tried using it over sunscreen. I’ll keep trying different ones to see if any of them work better. Do you know a sunscreen that it works well with? Using my finger to apply instead of directly from the stick has helped as far as settling in pores. This way I start out with much less product. Now I just have to figure out dry patches! I’m hopeful!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 26, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, Emily sure does have perfect skin!
> 
> Have you used the brush yet? I use the brush when I have more time, but mostly do the foundation dabbing just like you. I still really love everything. I need to get shade 2 yet...was that the one lol?


I haven’t tried her foundation brush yet... I’ll probably order it soon.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 26, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, Emily sure does have perfect skin!
> 
> Have you used the brush yet? I use the brush when I have more time, but mostly do the foundation dabbing just like you. I still really love everything. I need to get shade 2 yet...was that the one lol?



Yes, shade 2!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 26, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I tried your recommendation and it helped, no settling in pores, but any dry flakes (I used Retin-A the night before) were still noticeable. At least to me... so I feel I’m getting closer to a solution!



Did you just start with Retin-A? If you stick to it, it will get better. Until then, you probably have to deal with dry patches. I would argue that any foundation will cling to Retin-A patches. If I have a dry patch, I try to avoid the area as much as possible.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 26, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I’ve tried using it over sunscreen. I’ll keep trying different ones to see if any of them work better. Do you know a sunscreen that it works well with? Using my finger to apply instead of directly from the stick has helped as far as settling in pores. This way I start out with much less product. Now I just have to figure out dry patches! I’m hopeful!!



I use Drunk Elephant sunscreen, both tinted and the regular one. It works very well with WA, but the foundation will be more dewy.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 27, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you just start with Retin-A? If you stick to it, it will get better. Until then, you probably have to deal with dry patches. I would argue that any foundation will cling to Retin-A patches. If I have a dry patch, I try to avoid the area as much as possible.


I feel like I’m about a month into using it consistently, but still working my way up to more than once or twice a week. I’m flaking a little at twice a week. I guess it’s still trial and error for a while. I think I’m realizing liquid foundations don’t show the patches as much as a creamy stick foundation just because of the application. There’s just less “rubbing” when applying a liquid. I’m not giving up yet! Hopefully in another month the flakes will get better and I’ll be happy with the foundation.  Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 27, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I use Drunk Elephant sunscreen, both tinted and the regular one. It works very well with WA, but the foundation will be more dewy.


Will try this today... I rotate a few sunscreens


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 27, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I feel like I’m about a month into using it consistently, but still working my way up to more than once or twice a week. I’m flaking a little at twice a week. I guess it’s still trial and error for a while. I think I’m realizing liquid foundations don’t show the patches as much as a creamy stick foundation just because of the application. There’s just less “rubbing” when applying a liquid. I’m not giving up yet! Hopefully in another month the flakes will get better and I’ll be happy with the foundation.  Thanks for all your suggestions.



Give it time, especially if you want to increase your Retin-A schedule. I use it six days a week. I still have the occasional dry patch. Drunk Elephant Marula oil or Kjaer Weis the Beautiful Oil usually takes care of it and works well with the WA foundation.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 19, 2019)

New foundation shade: Meet the new Vital Skin foundation shade that's our fairest yet! Atelier N is a true porcelain hue with cool neutral undertones


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> New foundation shade: Meet the new Vital Skin foundation shade that's our fairest yet! Atelier N is a true porcelain hue with cool neutral undertones



N, 0 and 1 are all described as versions of neutral on her site despite looking wildly (to me anyway) different from each other in undertone in the swatch pictures. This latest one does look the most neutral but much lighter, too light for me thank goodness, because I find the shade selection very confusing especially for a line that many people can’t see in person.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 19, 2019)

Totally agree, the shade selection is very confusing...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 19, 2019)

The shade descriptions are confusing, but it is the same for every company. I am thrilled that Gucci is expanding the shade range. I was curious to learn how she would name lighter foundations. I was expecting a 00. LOL


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 20, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> The shade descriptions are confusing, but it is the same for every company. I am thrilled that Gucci is expanding the shade range. I was curious to learn how she would name lighter foundations. I was expecting a 00. LOL



Exactly! She kind of boxed herself into a corner. LOL


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 20, 2019)

Now let's see her expand it for darker skin tones.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 6, 2019)

Did anybody try the new shade (N)? I am curious how it compares to 0 and 1.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 8, 2019)

WA will reveal three new products soon. I am hoping for eye shadows...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 8, 2019)

Maybe lipglosses?? But I think shadows would be better...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 8, 2019)

You could be right. We will find out soon. I rather have shadows than lippies/glosses though.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 9, 2019)

I've only seen her play with prototype lipsticks on IG stories but that was a long time ago. Time will tell!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 11, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did anybody try the new shade (N)? I am curious how it compares to 0 and 1.





 Mac-Guy
  I have not but I did ask someone who was raving about it on IG and she answered that if you are fair and 0 is too pink and 1 is too yellow you should try N because it's truly neutral. I'd like to try it now but I feel like I'm going broke trying to find the perfect shade!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 12, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Mac-Guy
> I have not but I did ask someone who was raving about it on IG and she answered that if you are fair and 0 is too pink and 1 is too yellow you should try N because it's truly neutral. I'd like to try it now but I feel like I'm going broke trying to find the perfect shade!



Thanks, I might get it when it becomes available in Europe. 

If you like the formula, then go for it. I truly love this foundation, especially using two or more shades. It just makes it look very natural as you get dimension. I used 1 and 2, and a tiny bit of 3 for the summer. I now transitioned back to 0 and 1. 

In the past six months, I used about half of 2, a quarter of 1 and two samples of shade 3. I guess in total it is one foundation stick for six months. Considering the amount of time, it is a reasonable price (still expensive, but affordable). It only gets expensive when you don't use it. 

It is the first time in years, that I am rebuying the same foundation and not hunting for a new one.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 16, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> WA will reveal three new products soon. I am hoping for eye shadows...



I am so thrilled that there will be eye shadows.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 16, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am so thrilled that there will be eye shadows.



Oh did she say somewhere what the new products will be? I haven't seen anything.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 16, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Oh did she say somewhere what the new products will be? I haven't seen anything.



Yes, she applied one of the shadows in her Paris fashion week video. You can't see much though, but it will certainly fit her natural make up aesthetic.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 16, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Mac-Guy
> I have not but I did ask someone who was raving about it on IG and she answered that if you are fair and 0 is too pink and 1 is too yellow you should try N because it's truly neutral. I'd like to try it now but I feel like I'm going broke trying to find the perfect shade!



Did you buy shade N yet?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 16, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you buy shade N yet?



No. I did ask about samples thru the web site and they told me they only offer samples of III, V and VIII for now but hope to have other shades in the future. I'll just stick with what I have until when and if I can get a sample.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 4, 2019)

Lip palette coming in December.









						Makeup Artist Gucci Westman's First Lip Product Is Unlike Anything We've Ever Seen
					

The clean formula is created entirely with plant-based waxes.




					www.allure.com


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Lip palette coming in December.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think? I haven't a thought on it yet. That price!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 4, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> What do you think? I haven't a thought on it yet. That price!


I’m not a big fan of lip products in palettes, so I’m disappointed she’s not doing bullet style lipsticks. Then again she’d probably charge $75 for them. Considering this is 4 shades for $95 I guess it’s a relative bargain in WA world.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> What do you think? I haven't a thought on it yet. That price!



I think it goes well with the WA aesthetic. 

The price is steep, like every WA product, but if you plan on using it on a regular basis - given you like the product, it will be worth it. I guess it is intended to be more of a lip stain/balm. I will pass though, but I am waiting eagerly for the eye products to be released.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I’m not a big fan of lip products in palettes, so I’m disappointed she’s not doing bullet style lipsticks. Then again she’d probably charge $75 for them. Considering this is 4 shades for $95 I guess it’s a relative bargain in WA world.



I like that her collections are well edited. I have almost her entire product line and I use it on a daily basis. It is a lot of money, but at least I use it and I enjoy using it. I spent way more money on other brands, which did not get a lot of love. From that perspective, I can justify the price. 

And yes, if she would release bullets, it would be $70 or more.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

PS: I love the red compact!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 5, 2019)

I imagine she'll eventually come out with nude, pink and peach/coral counterparts.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 5, 2019)

The compact is beautiful. I think the product itself is a bit impractical.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> PS: I love the red compact!!!


I agree, I do really love the red compact. I use her products all the time. I still really, really LOVE them.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I’m not a big fan of lip products in palettes, so I’m disappointed she’s not doing bullet style lipsticks. Then again she’d probably charge $75 for them. Considering this is 4 shades for $95 I guess it’s a relative bargain in WA world.


True. I'm not sure how well they will stay separate. I'm not messy though lol.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 5, 2019)

I like the idea of her line, and the things I have, but when a mascara is priced at $62 it's not really accessible for a lot of people.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I like the idea of her line, and the things I have, but when a mascara is priced at $62 it's not really accessible for a lot of people.


Yeah. Are the reviews good on the mascara?


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2019)

I love her line too. I use it every day, and her foundation is the only one I ever pick up anymore. I just repurchased it.

I’m going to pass on the lip compact. I don’t wear reds often enough. But I would be intrigued by a Nude or pink version.

Did someone mention eye products? Do you have more details of what’s coming??


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> I love her line too. I use it every day, and her foundation is the only one I ever pick up anymore. I just repurchased it.
> 
> I’m going to pass on the lip compact. I don’t wear reds often enough. But I would be intrigued by a Nude or pink version.
> 
> Did someone mention eye products? Do you have more details of what’s coming??



In one of her Paris videos, she talks about an eye product. Not sure when it is coming out, but I guess sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I like the idea of her line, and the things I have, but when a mascara is priced at $62 it's not really accessible for a lot of people.



It is really a luxury high end brand. Given her lifestyle based on her videos/feeds/insta, I am not even sure she realizes how expensive her line is... I still love it. As I said, I spend less money overall, as I mainly stick to WA and Hourglass rather than chasing every MAC collection.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> In one of her Paris videos, she talks about an eye product. Not sure when it is coming out, but I guess sooner rather than later.



I would love an eye product! Hopefully that does come soon. When I repurchases the foundation I also bought a blush and the contour. They’re all wonderful.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 5, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Yeah. Are the reviews good on the mascara?



Haven’t heard anything about it.



Mac-Guy said:


> It is really a luxury high end brand. Given her lifestyle based on her videos/feeds/insta, I am not even sure she realizes how expensive her line is... I still love it. As I said, I spend less money overall, as I mainly stick to WA and Hourglass rather than chasing every MAC collection.



That’s the way to do it, I agree.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2019)

Do we know if the new lip compact is going to be available on Barney's or is it exclusive to her site?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Yeah. Are the reviews good on the mascara?



There are some good reviews on Youtube. They are positive, but not overwhelming. The big question is if you want to spend the $$$.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> I would love an eye product! Hopefully that does come soon. When I repurchases the foundation I also bought a blush and the contour. They’re all wonderful.



I am just about to finish the contour and the lit stick - and I will repurchase. For reference, both lasted about 6 months with daily use.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Do we know if the new lip compact is going to be available on Barney's or is it exclusive to her site?



I don't think it will be exclusive. 

I think only Le Box is exclusive. I don't get the concept of the box. It should be a better value. But it is exactly the same price as the three individual products, but you get only the box as extra value.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 5, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Do we know if the new lip compact is going to be available on Barney's or is it exclusive to her site?


I don't think it'll be exclusive to her site either, but things seem to take a lot longer to get to Barneys. For example the "N" shade foundation was still not on Barneys last time I checked. And this lip compact is not even supposed to launch at all until December, so I don't know if Barneys will get it this year or not.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 5, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am just about to finish the contour and the lit stick - and I will repurchase. For reference, both lasted about 6 months with daily use.



i likes the look of the lit stick but I didn’t know if it would come off too purple/subtle holographic. It seems to have a bit of a shift to it when I searched


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 5, 2019)

I received a sample of the mascara. It looks great when applied. It gives a nice curl to the lashes. The negative is that it flakes on me by the end of the day. Tomorrow I’ll wear it to work and be extra sure that I’m not rubbing my eyes. I’ll see how many hours it lasts and if it flakes.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am just about to finish the contour and the lit stick - and I will repurchase. For reference, both lasted about 6 months with daily use.


The contour is one of my most used beloved products! EVER! Even if I do not have time to wear makeup, I will always use this in the crease of my eye lids.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> i likes the look of the lit stick but I didn’t know if it would come off too purple/subtle holographic. It seems to have a bit of a shift to it when I searched



When you blend it, the stick is very very subtle. When it is blended out, it turns into a very natural glow. I wouldn't expect anything else from Gucci. Her aesthetic is not about flashy or unnatural highlights.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> The contour is one of my most used beloved products! EVER! Even if I do not have time to wear makeup, I will always use this in the crease of my eye lids.



I use the super loaded highlighter on the eye lids first, the contour in the crease and I set it with her bronzer. I might topp it up with a Kjaer Weis cream eyeshadow. Perfect for a casual and natural eye look.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 9, 2019)

The mascara is decent, it lasts 12 hours easily. The first few times I wore it I forgot and rubbed my eye so I had some flakes. When careful, it was fine.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 9, 2019)

I wonder if she will sell her products online at another dept store now that Barneys is going out of business or if it will just be her own site?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 9, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I wonder if she will sell her products online at another dept store now that Barneys is going out of business or if it will just be her own site?



I thought only the retail stores are closing but not the online business? Anyways, it would be good for Gucci to branch out.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 9, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I thought only the retail stores are closing but not the online business? Anyways, it would be good for Gucci to branch out.



I didn't really get that idea from the article I read. Of course I could just be missing where they say it!






						"Private Sales" for Recently-Acquired Barneys' "Most Loyal" Customers to Begin This Week | The Fashion Law
					

What will happen to the masses of designer garments and accessories currently housed in the remaining five Barneys New York flagships in light of the sale of the department store chain last week? In the immediate wake of a $271 deal, which will see Authentic Brands and B. Riley Financial close...




					www.thefashionlaw.com


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 9, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I didn't really get that idea from the article I read. Of course I could just be missing where they say it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear! That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 11, 2019)

Barney's offers 5% off WA.

Edit: Old news ;-)


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 16, 2019)

Barney’s now added an additional 10% off of the 5%.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 27, 2019)

I got the GP Le Box. Peau de Soleil is lovely. I thought it might be too golden, but it turns out to be a peachy golden rather than a yellow gold on my skin. For reference, I use Atelier 0 and 1 in the winter, and 1 and 2 in the summer. The box comes with pouches for each product. I will gift the Petal blush to a friend as I already have it in my collection.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 27, 2019)

Wonder if their web site will do anything for Black Friday. I haven't heard a thing. Has anyone else?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 28, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Wonder if their web site will do anything for Black Friday. I haven't heard a thing. Has anyone else?



I got everything I wanted at 20% off (Niche Beauty). I doubt that there will be better deals.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 28, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I got everything I wanted at 20% off (Niche Beauty). I doubt that there will be better deals.



 What I had in mind was the new lip compact for 20% off. Just call me hard to please.  Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 29, 2019)

Too sad that WA only offers a mascara sample.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 29, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Too sad that WA only offers a mascara sample.



My thought exactly SMH


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> My thought exactly SMH



Back in the days, I think MAC didn't have any Black Friday offers either. Once MAC started with the sales, it all went downhill. I am actually okay that WA didn't participate in Black Friday. The collection is still small enough and there aren't any endless releases. It allows me to use the product in a more mindful way, where I enjoy using it - and I also enjoy finishing up a product. I am now on my second Lit highlighter, the contour stick is almost gone and Peau de Peche is hitting pan. I know that I enjoy the products very much.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 30, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Back in the days, I think MAC didn't have any Black Friday offers either. Once MAC started with the sales, it all went downhill. I am actually okay that WA didn't participate in Black Friday. The collection is still small enough and there aren't any endless releases. It allows me to use the product in a more mindful way, where I enjoy using it - and I also enjoy finishing up a product. I am now on my second Lit highlighter, the contour stick is almost gone and Peau de Peche is hitting pan. I know that I enjoy the products very much.



I was hoping she might follow in the footsteps of Chantecaille, another family run company, who always does a percent off sale or a special gift (like a really nice powder one year) at some point during the holidays. Maybe she’ll do something closer to Christmas. Anyway...did you see that DE is doing 20% off their web site this whole weekend?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 30, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I was hoping she might follow in the footsteps of Chantecaille, another family run company, who always does a percent off sale or a special gift (like a really nice powder one year) at some point during the holidays. Maybe she’ll do something closer to Christmas. Anyway...did you see that DE is doing 20% off their web site this whole weekend?



Thanks. I stocked up on DE at Cult Beauty (for Europe). They always have good offers. I don't think I ever paid full price for DE. 

Fingers crossed for a special gift from Gucci. Maybe next year....


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 1, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Thanks. I stocked up on DE at Cult Beauty (for Europe). They always have good offers. I don't think I ever paid full price for DE.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a special gift from Gucci. Maybe next year....



I stock up on DE during Sephora sales. I always buy the C serum directly from DE for freshness though. What do you think DE’s new product in January will be all about?  I guess it’s supposed to be a hydrator of some sort and sounds like it may be called F-Balm. Curious to see the ingredients.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I stock up on DE during Sephora sales. I always buy the C serum directly from DE for freshness though. What do you think DE’s new product in January will be all about?  I guess it’s supposed to be a hydrator of some sort and sounds like it may be called F-Balm. Curious to see the ingredients.



I don't know anything about the new DE release, but I was hoping for something new in the new year. Last year, the retinol was introduced early during the year. 

I wouldn't mind a mask or other weekly treatment. I am not sure how I can incorporate another DE in my night routine. I already use A-Passioni and TLC together + Tretinoin on four other days. A day product would be good too.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 2, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I stock up on DE during Sephora sales. I always buy the C serum directly from DE for freshness though. What do you think DE’s new product in January will be all about?  I guess it’s supposed to be a hydrator of some sort and sounds like it may be called *F-Balm*. Curious to see the ingredients.



But that's not the new hair product line? I posted in the Sephora board. We might get more answers over there.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 2, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> But that's not the new hair product line? I posted in the Sephora board. We might get more answers over there.



I guess anything's possible but whatever the January product is it's something hydrating (they've pretty much said that part with the constant posting of water droplets) that Tiffany used in place of B-Hydra in her am routine.  It's certainly possible it's a hair product and she just happened to omit B-Hydra that day and people focused on it. But as someone on IG pointed out the elephant using the F bomb in their little animation to tease the January product had no hair. LOL We'll know soon enough. Personally I think it's a brightening hydrating mask.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 19, 2019)

The lip palette:









						How Gucci Does a Bold Red Lip—Starring the Lip Suede Palette!
					

Introducing the Lip Suede compact—a striking four-color palette featuring long-lasting pigments and collagen-boosting peptides. Here's how to custom mix your perfect shade for day, from tomato red to bright cherry, and what to do with the rest of your makeup.




					westman-atelier.com


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 19, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> The lip palette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will pass, but I am interested in reviews.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 23, 2019)

Mac-Guy
 the good news is that the "N" foundation is beautiful. Truly neutral to my eye and finally my perfect match. You would probably love it for winter. The bad news (for me) is now that I found a perfect match and actually used it for several days in a row I confirmed that it irritates my rosacea.  Every time I used it in the past my skin looked vaguely irritated/rashy when I washed my face at the end of the day. Since I never had a perfect match before I never used it two days in a row. I used the "N" 2 days in a row, ignored the minor irritation at the end of day 1, and ended up with papules on one cheek. I even confirmed by using it to conceal a fading papule and a tiny area of telangiectasia on the other cheek. The papule flared right up again and the area of telangiectasia looks really angry. So ther's really no doubt in my mind. I really think it's the alcohol. I know it's far down on the ingredient list but I've had issues with triggers (propylene glycol to be exact) even when they're last on the list in a sunscreen; it's just a matter of time for my skin. Perhaps things like physical sunscreen and a creamy texture like this don't allow the alcohol to evaporate or something which makes it stay in contact with my skin longer. Who knows. In any case....sad. I hope the area around the telangiectasia calms down or I'll have a reason to get that laser after all!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 23, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Mac-Guy
> the good news is that the "N" foundation is beautiful. Truly neutral to my eye and finally my perfect match. You would probably love it for winter. The bad news (for me) is now that I found a perfect match and actually used it for several days in a row I confirmed that it irritates my rosacea.  Every time I used it in the past my skin looked vaguely irritated/rashy when I washed my face at the end of the day. Since I never had a perfect match before I never used it two days in a row. I used the "N" 2 days in a row, ignored the minor irritation at the end of day 1, and ended up with papules on one cheek. I even confirmed by using it to conceal a fading papule and a tiny area of telangiectasia on the other cheek. The papule flared right up again and the area of telangiectasia looks really angry. So ther's really no doubt in my mind. I really think it's the alcohol. I know it's far down on the ingredient list but I've had issues with triggers (propylene glycol to be exact) even when they're last on the list in a sunscreen; it's just a matter of time for my skin. Perhaps things like physical sunscreen and a creamy texture like this don't allow the alcohol to evaporate or something which makes it stay in contact with my skin longer. Who knows. In any case....sad. I hope the area around the telangiectasia calms down or I'll have a reason to get that laser after all!



Oh no, I hope your skin calms down. If a product triggers you, stay away from it. It's not worth having irritations and flare ups. 

I am using up the Kosas oil foundation - and use WA shade 0 and 1, so will probably get the N shade next Fall. With daily use of WA, I think I need 2 - 3 sticks per year. It's actually not too bad cost-wise. I like the Kosas foundation too, but WA is a better match for me, both in terms of application and color.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 23, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Oh no, I hope your skin calms down. If a product triggers you, stay away from it. It's not worth having irritations and flare ups.
> 
> I am using up the Kosas oil foundation - and use WA shade 0 and 1, so will probably get the N shade next Fall. With daily use of WA, I think I need 2 - 3 sticks per year. It's actually not too bad cost-wise. I like the Kosas foundation too, but WA is a better match for me, both in terms of application and color.



Thanks!  I'll have to check out Kosas. I like Trish McEvoy Water Foundation (no "suspicious six") a lot although it's matte.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 24, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks!  I'll have to check out Kosas. I like Trish McEvoy Water Foundation (no "suspicious six") a lot although it's matte.



Maybe you can get a sample of the Kosas foundation. I received two generous samples at Neiman Marcus. I found it applies best with fingers, just gently pad it into your skin. It is a liquid foundation and application might be messier - including a messy tube. I will certainly finish it, but I will stick with Westman for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 26, 2019)

Gucci showed her new baby blender brush in her latest video. I will definitely get it!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 27, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Gucci showed her new baby blender brush in her latest video. I will definitely get it!


It looked nice!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 28, 2019)

I am still waiting for her eye products. I haven't seen anymore hints since her vlog in Paris.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'd love a liquid physical sunscreen and a tinted moisturizer...both without alcohol please!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 28, 2019)

Winthrop44 said:


> I'd love a liquid physical sunscreen and a tinted moisturizer...both without alcohol please!



I would certainly give both a shot. I am glad Gucci isn't banging out too many products at once though. It gives my wallet a chance to breath and enjoy the products that I have and use them up. 

Do you have her blushes too? Do they irritate your skin? The blushes must be a different formula (much more pigment) than the contour stick. I am already on my second contour stick, but the blushes have full bullets despite almost daily use. I find Kjaer Weis blushes to be more long-lasting on my skin, but WA is still my preference.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 29, 2019)

My skin is good with her blushes.   I have all of them except Dou Dou. The blushes and contour stick are the same formula, probably except for the amount of pigment like you're saying, and don't include alcohol:

Blush
Caprylic/capric triglyceride, Kaolin, Caprylyl caprylate/caprate, Simmondsia chinensis (jojoba) seed oil, Polyethylene, Mica, Polyhydroxystearic acid, Lecithin, Behenylcarbamoylpropyl polysilsesquioxane, Tocopherol, Ascorbyl palmitate, Citric acid, Rubus idaeus leaf cell culture, Carmine (CI 75470)**Chouchette only. May Contain: Titanium dioxide CI 77891, Iron oxides CI 77491, Iron oxides CI 77492, Iron oxides CI 77499, Red 30 lake CI 73360, Blue 1 lake CI 42090, Red 7 lake CI 15850, Yellow 5 lake CI 19140

Contour
Caprylic/capric triglyceride, Kaolin, Caprylyl caprylate/caprate, Simmondsia chinensis (jojoba) seed oil, Polyethylene, Mica, Polyhydroxystearic acid, Lecithin, Behenylcarbamoylpropyl polysilsesquioxane, Tocopherol, Ascorbyl palmitate, Citric acid, Rubus idaeus leaf cell culture
May Contain: Titanium dioxide CI 77891, Iron oxides CI 77491, Iron oxides CI 77492, Iron oxides CI 77499, Red 30 lake CI 73360, Blue 1 lake CI 42090, Red 7 lake CI 15850, Yellow 5 lake CI 19140


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 9, 2020)

I got shade N and it is a very good winter match. I've transitioned now to shade 0 and N for the remainder of the cold season.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Gucci talks about a future release transluscent eye product in this video:

https://westman-atelier.com/blogs/guccis-guide/lip-suede-red-lipstick-els-rouges-evening-full-face


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 15, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> Gucci talks about a future release transluscent eye product in this video:
> 
> https://westman-atelier.com/blogs/guccis-guide/lip-suede-red-lipstick-els-rouges-evening-full-face



I love how it looks. I will definitely purchase it. I wonder how long it will last on the eyes. I assume it is a cream product.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 8, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I love how it looks. I will definitely purchase it. I wonder how long it will last on the eyes. I assume it is a cream product.



Here is her latest video: 
It looks like the eye shadow is in a bullet. I hope it will be released very soon. She also talks about a setting powder...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm glad her products are on Bergdorf's now so there can be some decent Ebates/Rakuten.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 9, 2020)

I really appreciate how slowly she releases new products. Just one or two at a time, which makes me appreciate the products that I have in my stash and even finish some of them. My routine consists of 90% Westman and some Kjaer Weis (eyeshadow, blush), Chantecaille and Hourglass (powder). 

Any guesses when she will release the eyeshadows?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 11, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> Any guesses when she will release the eyeshadows?



Found it. She said that the e/s will be released at the end of March.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 27, 2020)

I just heard that Gucci is working on refillable packaging, starting with the compacts first. 

No news on the eyeshadows yet...


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 16, 2020)

New products spotted at minute 3.30. I assume that these are the cream eyeshadows?


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 27, 2020)

There’s an Instagram post showing the new products but no details on exactly what they are...


----------



## shellygrrl (May 27, 2020)

"Limited drop", it says. And four different packaging colours.


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 27, 2020)

What does limited drop mean?


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 27, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> There’s an Instagram post showing the new products but no details on exactly what they are...



I am sure Gucci will reveal the product today or tomorrow.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 27, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> What does limited drop mean?



I can't imagine that she would release a limited edition. Maybe it is available through the WA site only - at least for the launch. If I remember correctly, the lip compact also launched on the website only before it hit other retailers.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 27, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> "Limited drop", it says. And four different packaging colours.



I am hoping for a peachy gold. I assume there will be a taupe, a gold/brown and maybe something darker?!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Mac-Guy (May 28, 2020)

The packaging looks so sophisticated. I wonder if it is refillable.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 28, 2020)

https://www.westman-atelier.com/collections/all/products/eye-pods?variant=31762824953899

Night and Day palettes, each with 3 shadows


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 28, 2020)

Oh! Very pretty!! What do you guys think of the brushes?


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> https://www.westman-atelier.com/collections/all/products/eye-pods?variant=31762824953899
> 
> Night and Day palettes, each with 3 shadows


 Hey!
Are there any other videos or photos of the shades? The swatches/pots look so different on their lids. hmmm. I though the one was a rich red bronze but it looks like pink eye on them.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 29, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Hey!
> Are there any other videos or photos of the shades? The swatches/pots look so different on their lids. hmmm. I though the one was a rich red bronze but it looks like pink eye on them.



It's hard to see it from the pots. I will get the day one when it is available in Europe. And probably the brushes.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 29, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> https://www.westman-atelier.com/collections/all/products/eye-pods?variant=31762824953899
> 
> Night and Day palettes, each with 3 shadows



I love how you can take each individual pot or put them all together. This will be perfect for traveling.


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> It's hard to see it from the pots. I will get the day one when it is available in Europe. And probably the brushes.


 I can't decide. The brushes look great.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 29, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> I can't decide. The brushes look great.



I am sure Michelle Wang on Youtube will review it. I hope there will be swatches soon and more videos from Gucci.


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I am sure Michelle Wang on Youtube will review it. I hope there will be swatches soon and more videos from Gucci.


Yes, I would like videos especially when new products come out.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 29, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I would like videos especially when new products come out.



She just posted one on her Instagram and asked for questions


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2020)

I don't think I'm sold as much as I want a set. Maybe it's the lighting.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 30, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I would like videos especially when new products come out.



I am certain that Gucci will post a lot of videos. Generally, I like her videos, except for those gimmicky ones where she applies products on the subway, horse riding, underwater basket weaving, etc.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 1, 2020)

Ordered the day set... held off on the brushes. I’m going to see first how my current stash of brushes work with the shadows. Then I may order. I do like the shorter handles.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 1, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ordered the day set... held off on the brushes. I’m going to see first how my current stash of brushes work with the shadows. Then I may order. I do like the shorter handles.



I adore shorter handles. It allows me to work closer to the face and do detailed work. I remember when Mac had shorter handle brushes with high quality (not the holiday sets). I can't wait for the Westman Atelier release of the brushes in Europe.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 1, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ordered the day set... held off on the brushes. I’m going to see first how my current stash of brushes work with the shadows. Then I may order. I do like the shorter handles.



Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 1, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> Please let us know how you like it.


I definitely will. Hope it arrives soon!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 2, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I adore shorter handles. It allows me to work closer to the face and do detailed work. I remember when Mac had shorter handle brushes with high quality (not the holiday sets). I can't wait for the Westman Atelier release of the brushes in Europe.


I am the same way. I prefer shorter handles. Good ones are not easy to find.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 3, 2020)

I am sold. I love how luminous these colors are look on the lid.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 3, 2020)

My set arrived late afternoon today. My first impression is that they are smaller than I thought they would be. They are cute, though. I’ll wear it tomorrow and see how it holds up on my lids.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 3, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> My set arrived late afternoon today. My first impression is that they are smaller than I thought they would be. They are cute, though. I’ll wear it tomorrow and see how it holds up on my lids.



That was my first thought as well; there’s very little product in the pots.  I was not thrilled with the shades for myself, but maybe others will love them.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 7, 2020)

This is a very accurate review of the shadows imo and you can get a good look at the brushes too.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 8, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> This is a very accurate review of the shadows imo and you can get a good look at the brushes too.



I like her look and she shows how easy it is to use the Les Nuits as a daytime shade. She is not the most talented in applying make up, but she makes it work and shows variety (same goes to her Chantecaille videos). 

Kacki's application (in the previous video) was just painful to watch, though I like her final look. She just blended too much, it was really pointless. Gucci is about natural make up looks, so I don't expect flashy colors or blending issues. If I want a Pat McGrath look, WA are not the right products.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 8, 2020)

Did anybody get the baby blender? I usually apply WA blush with my fingers. I now use the baby blender and whatever is left on the brush, I use it in the crease. It works like a charm. I wash my brushes after every use, so I like the multipurpose application. The baby blender works also for all over wash of colors with the Kjaer Weis cream e/s. I find those harder to blend as they are more stiff when cold, but they work well with the baby blender.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 8, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> That was my first thought as well; there’s very little product in the pots.  I was not thrilled with the shades for myself, but maybe others will love them.



As cream products have a limited shelf life, I don't mind them being smaller. I can't speak for the e/s as I haven't tested them, but the WA foundation lasts me six months when I use it daily (I use several colors, so it obviously will last me longer) and the blushes will take me forever to finish, although I also use it daily. I am on my second Lit highlighter and also the second contour stick. 

Although her products are really expensive, I am glad to see that I finish something. It means that I loved it, instead of just spending the money and let the product go bad or sit on the back of my shelf. I spent a lot of $$$ on MAC over decades. I probably spend the same amount now on WA, Chantecaille, Kjaer Weis and Drunk Elephant, but I do finish each and every product. If someone wants to splurge on many different brands, WA is probably too expensive, especially as it is mainly cream products. But if someone loves a small edited stash, those luxury cream products are worth their money.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mac-Guy
 I'm with you on spending $$$ on fewer items that you'll finish vs $ on many more items that you won't. After awhile all the MAC collections just started to feel overwhelming so I made that change many years ago and have never regretted it. But I understand others may feel variety is more important. Eyeshadow Brush #2 on the left, Baby Blender on the right. Have not tried either one yet.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 9, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> My set arrived late afternoon today. My first impression is that they are smaller than I thought they would be. They are cute, though. I’ll wear it tomorrow and see how it holds up on my lids.



So what did you think of them on 

 JerseyGirl
 ?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 12, 2020)

I ordered Les Jours today. Shipping takes ages ATM, but I expect arrival until the end of next week. I know that I will love the tabac shade. I also ordered the Chantecaille coral face palette. 

The eye pods are marketed as "only for a limited time available" for the European market. Not sure if it is limited quantities or if they will come back when sold out. I will place a second order on the brushes when there is a good deal available.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 13, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I ordered Les Jours today. Shipping takes ages ATM, but I expect arrival until the end of next week. I know that I will love the tabac shade. I also ordered the Chantecaille coral face palette.
> 
> The eye pods are marketed as *"only for a limited time available" for the European market.* Not sure if it is limited quantities or if they will come back when sold out. I will place a second order on the brushes when there is a good deal available.



Les Jours is already sold out at Niche Beauty (one of the two European sellers. The other one didn't even get the eye pods). I am so happy that I have placed my order.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 14, 2020)

Here's a nice video. The chocolate shade is my favorite on myself.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 14, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> Here's a nice video. The chocolate shade is my favorite on myself.



I can't wait to get my eye pods. I will certainly use it a lot alongside the Chantecaille Hummingbird quad. It is perfect for a no make make up look. Those who complain about the sheerness have no understanding of Gucci's aesthetics and what she is trying to achieve. Yes, sometimes I also want full coverage true to pan eye shadows, but then I go for a different brand. 

I still wonder what is meant by "limited drop". Was it just one batch and there will be a new batch?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 16, 2020)

My order arrived today. I love Les Jours. Neige is very similar to the Lit Up stick in color. It has this soft blue-lavender hint that makes very nice glass-like skin. It looks more intimidating in the the pan, where it is frosty white. I use it all over to give a nice sheen, with an emphasis on the inner corner. Tabac is gorgeous for blue eyes. It makes my eyes pop immediately. Almost no blending required. The shades blend itself. I used Chocolat for the outer corner and the lash line. It is also very soft. There won't be any harsh lines or patchiness. 

 elegant-one
 It's a contemporary twist on the no make up Calvin Klein ads. For those who want insane pigmentation or crazy colors, this won't be the right product. 

I will buy both brushes when they are back in stock. I love all of the WA brushes and use them daily. I have no doubt that the eye brushes will work well with the shadows. I already made a dent in all three shadows.

I also love the Chantecaille Manta Ray. You get an instant summer look with the coral. It's bright, but in a sophisticated way. It blends out nicely. Again, it's stunning for blue eyes. I will add a bit to the crease next time.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> My order arrived today. I love Les Jours. Neige is very similar to the Lit Up stick in color. It has this soft blue-lavender hint that makes very nice glass-like skin. It looks more intimidating in the the pan, where it is frosty white. I use it all over to give a nice sheen, with an emphasis on the inner corner. Tabac is gorgeous for blue eyes. It makes my eyes pop immediately. Almost no blending required. The shades blend itself. I used Chocolat for the outer corner and the lash line. It is also very soft. There won't be any harsh lines or patchiness.
> 
> elegant-one
> It's a contemporary twist on the no make up Calvin Klein ads. For those who want insane pigmentation or crazy colors, this won't be the right product.
> ...


That sounds so beautiful! I was wondering if you bought the Chantecaille. I need all the above  Thanks so much

BTW I am still LOVING the UBeauty!!! My skin looks pore-less and some very fine slight wrinkles are completely softened and almost gone. I don't really have wrinkles but I'm picky  I took a  few pictures of myself without any makeup on and loved my skin. I actually looked younger and my skin more youthful.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 19, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> That sounds so beautiful! I was wondering if you bought the Chantecaille. I need all the above  Thanks so much
> 
> BTW I am still LOVING the UBeauty!!! My skin looks pore-less and some very fine slight wrinkles are completely softened and almost gone. I don't really have wrinkles but I'm picky  I took a  few pictures of myself without any makeup on and loved my skin. I actually looked younger and my skin more youthful.



The U Beauty is very good! I switch off between it and Skinceuticals C E Ferulic. I’m halfway done with the Skinceuticals and will repurchase U Beauty. I use Augustinus Bader The Rich Cream afterward and love the results.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2020)

Alysse011 said:


> The U Beauty is very good! I switch off between it and Skinceuticals C E Ferulic. I’m halfway done with the Skinceuticals and will repurchase U Beauty. I use Augustinus Bader The Rich Cream afterward and love the results.


Hey dear. I'm sooo happy to read that. I never want to be without it. It's so gentle with great results. Now I have to look up AB cream. I've been using Sisley and Darphin creams after or sometimes nothing at all.

I also just bought the new BeautyBio steel rollers on one handle. It's already sold out on their site and Nordies. I had a 20% off code so I ordered it on their site and was able to get one before it sold out. I can't wait to try it.

Happy you posted!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 19, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> So what did you think of them on
> 
> JerseyGirl
> ?



Ok....sorry I’m so late to respond. I’ve been wearing the shadows pretty regularly for the past two weeks.  I have oily lids that are a real challenge! So I’m always trying different eye primers to keep the shadows from disappearing on my lids. If I wear a good primer this shadow will last through a workday without much creasing. If I don’t these shadows fade and disappear on me.  I like the colors, they aren’t super pigmented where you can easily overdo it and have to take some off. The pods are cute... I think I’ll get the brushes next. BTW, I ordered les jours.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 20, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ok....sorry I’m so late to respond. I’ve been wearing the shadows pretty regularly for the past two weeks.  I have oily lids that are a real challenge! So I’m always trying different eye primers to keep the shadows from disappearing on my lids. If I wear a good primer this shadow will last through a workday without much creasing. If I don’t these shadows fade and disappear on me.  I like the colors, they aren’t super pigmented where you can easily overdo it and have to take some off. The pods are cute... I think I’ll get the brushes next. BTW, I ordered les jours.



What primer do you use? I used UD primer potion for the longest time, but last year I switched to Heir Atelier, and I really like it for the eye pods. The WA eye pods last longer on my lids than Kjaer Weis cream e/s. Building up the product definitely helps with longevity. 

The brushes are also next on my list. They need to restock for the European market though...


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2020)

That Cryo double ended steel roller is back in  stock on Nordies if anyone is interested. It's under the New section under Beauty.
I got mine yesterday and it feels so good. It will instantly sculpt your cheekbones, no lie! It's so smoothing and soothing to use on the eye area.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 21, 2020)

elegant-one said:


> That Cryo double ended steel roller is back in  stock on Nordies if anyone is interested. It's under the New section under Beauty.
> I got mine yesterday and it feels so good. It will instantly sculpt your cheekbones, no lie! It's so smoothing and soothing to use on the eye area.



Thanks! I was able to purchase it (and a dress)

Have you been using it after you apply all your skincare?


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2020)

Alysse011 said:


> Thanks! I was able to purchase it (and a dress)
> 
> Have you been using it after you apply all your skincare?


  Wow, a dress too lol. I just did that tonight. I used it on just washed skin the first day. It's so good both ways. I watched the video on their site about how to use it.

The quality is excellent too. It's made very, very well.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 22, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> What primer do you use? I used UD primer potion for the longest time, but last year I switched to Heir Atelier, and I really like it for the eye pods. The WA eye pods last longer on my lids than Kjaer Weis cream e/s. Building up the product definitely helps with longevity.
> 
> The brushes are also next on my list. They need to restock for the European market though...



I’ve been trying Anastasia BH, Bare minerals, Guerlain, Chanel, Tom Ford, YSL...can you tell I haven’t found the right one yet?
I do have U/Decay I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 23, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> I’ve been trying Anastasia BH, Bare minerals, Guerlain, Chanel, Tom Ford, YSL...can you tell I haven’t found the right one yet?
> I do have U/Decay I will try it tomorrow.



With cream products I generally use just 1-2 shades and when they crease I just smooth them out with my finger and call it all good.  Just call me cosmetically lazy!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 11, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> I’ve been trying Anastasia BH, Bare minerals, Guerlain, Chanel, Tom Ford, YSL...can you tell I haven’t found the right one yet?
> I do have U/Decay I will try it tomorrow.



Anyone here still using WA? I'm helping a friend choose a foundation and in looking thru this thread for videos to send her I saw that I was actually using a particular sunscreen early on when it didn't bother my rosacea. That sunscreen had been discontinued by the time I finally got N and it bothered my skin. I think I used N over just moisturizer. So I'm going to be trying the it again over various sunscreens or primers to see if I can use it. Last I knew 

 Mac-Guy
 was using it over DE sunscreen and 

 JerseyGirl
 was in search of something. Any updates?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> Anyone here still using WA? I'm helping a friend choose a foundation and in looking thru this thread for videos to send her I saw that I was actually using a particular sunscreen early on when it didn't bother my rosacea. That sunscreen had been discontinued by the time I finally got N and it bothered my skin. I think I used N over just moisturizer. So I'm going to be trying the it again over various sunscreens or primers to see if I can use it. Last I knew
> 
> Mac-Guy
> was using it over DE sunscreen and
> ...



I still use WA over DE sunscreen. I've used shade N, 1, and 2 for the summer and slowly converted to 0, N, and 1 for Fall. In the winter I will use 0 and N. It works out very well for me. 

If the foundation bothers you, I wouldn't use it anymore. Even if a primer provides a barrier, your skin will still get irritated over time. It's probably not worth it. 

I still love the eye shadows, especially Tobacco. So gorgeous for blue eyes.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I still use WA over DE sunscreen. I've used shade N, 1, and 2 for the summer and slowly converted to 0, N, and 1 for Fall. In the winter I will use 0 and N. It works out very well for me.
> 
> If the foundation bothers you, I wouldn't use it anymore. Even if a primer provides a barrier, your skin will still get irritated over time. It's probably not worth it.
> 
> I still love the eye shadows, especially Tobacco. So gorgeous for blue eyes.



You are right about that. I feel like DE Lala (which is my usual moisturizer) increases absorption of anything that's put on top of it or mixed into it though, so there's that too. This week one day I tried WA N just in spots I felt like I needed it without using any moisturizer or sunscreen and had no problem with it.  I'll do a little more experimenting before I decide to toss it for good.  I do agree with your premise.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 18, 2020)

I’ve been switching between aveeno positively radiant and Olay complete  UV365 moisturizers with sunscreen and they’ve worked just fine with WA. I had to get my flakiness from retin-A under control first. That just took time. Once that improved the WA worked just fine.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 13, 2020)

Who else is excited about the new Mimi blush and the new highlighter stick in Nectar. I know I will love both. They are currently only available as a set together with Peau de Rose, which I have already. I hope it will be released as singles, though I might purchase the set and gift the super tinted highlighter.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 13, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> Who else is excited about the new Mimi blush and the new highlighter stick in Nectar. I know I will love both. They are currently only available as a set together with Peau de Rose, which I have already. I hope it will be released as singles, though I might purchase the set and gift the super tinted highlighter.



This is the first I've heard of it so thanks for the heads up!  Looks like an LE holiday set not yet available in the US? I hope the items will eventually be available separately.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 13, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> This is the first I've heard of it so thanks for the heads up!  Looks like an LE holiday set not yet available in the US? I hope the items will eventually be available separately.


It seems to be limited, but I am not sure if the set is limited or the products. I really love all the WA blushes. While I also like Kjaer Wise blushes, they go bad quite fast in comparison to WA. 

I will see if I take a chance and wait if the products become available separately or if I just purchase the holiday set. I am surprised that it is not available in the US yet. 

On a related note: Are you using WA again?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 13, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> It seems to be limited, but I am not sure if the set is limited or the products. I really love all the WA blushes. While I also like Kjaer Wise blushes, they go bad quite fast in comparison to WA.
> 
> I will see if I take a chance and wait if the products become available separately or if I just purchase the holiday set. I am surprised that it is not available in the US yet.
> 
> On a related note: Are you using WA again?



I've used the foundation again 3x so far -- twice on completly bare skin and today on top of Lala + a new EltaMD sunscreen I'm trying and so far so good.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 20, 2020)

Woah, how did I miss this???


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 27, 2020)

Mac-Guy
 Did you see the video, etc on the box set with the new blush and highlighter?


----------



## cacheflisks (Nov 27, 2020)

I love how their makeup line is free from paragons, silicons, sulphates, mercury and phthalates. It is also vegan and cruelty-free.


----------



## peanut (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice YouTube video on WA. Of course, she's gorgeous and that helps. lol!

Also the brand review on her website is really thorough:








						Westman Atelier Brand Review
					

About The Brand        Luxurious, effortlessly beautiful makeup formulated with clean ingredients and no-compromises integrityBalancing perfect shades and buttery textures that melt into the skin with plant-based actives and cutting-edge scienceA passionate commitment to researching and reassessing




					thegreenbelle.com


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 29, 2020)

The new box seems to be available now in the US.  I would like to see some swatches of these new colors or a review.  Has anyone come across any?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 6, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> The new box seems to be available now in the US.  I would like to see some swatches of these new colors or a review.  Has anyone come across any?



It is still not available in Europe. 

It almost feels like a release of a MAC collection ten years ago. You wait forever and frantically check the website when you can finally place your order. A true fear of missing out moment. 

If I knew that Gucci will release the shades individually at a later stage, I would just wait...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes, I agree... I didn't think I wanted anything this year and now I keep coming across these surprises... this set, brushes...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 7, 2020)

And the box is sold out on her web-site already.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 8, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> And the box is sold out on her web-site already.



I was finally able to order it. 

I haven't seen any swatches except for Gucci.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 8, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> And the box is sold out on her web-site already.



Did you get one too?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 8, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you get one too?


After I posted that it was sold out on her web-site, I saw it was available on Violet Grey.  So I placed an order, hopefully I actually get it!  Did you get yours yet? I'd like to know what you think...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 9, 2020)

JerseyGirl said:


> After I posted that it was sold out on her web-site, I saw it was available on Violet Grey.  So I placed an order, hopefully I actually get it!  Did you get yours yet? I'd like to know what you think...



I am waiting for mine to arrive. I am pretty sure I will like it. The peachy lit stick is just gorgeous and I also like the nude blush. I would have preferred a different superloaded highlight though...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks for the video link, I was happy to see the products being used. I don’t have that super loaded highlight yet so I’m curious to try it. So far I like the peach one better than the bronze one.  Hoping I like the pink one. Although with all the mask wearing I barely bother with anything on the cheeks because most of it gets rubbed off.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 10, 2020)

I got my box today. I am so happy with the highlighter and the blush. The highlighter stick is less iridescent than the original one, but I really love the subtle color. For those who love the glass skin look, this is just a dream come true. I also love the blush, it is a little bit more nude than Chouchette, which is my favorite everyday blush. I haven't touched the super loaded highlighter - I might gift it to a friend. 

I really hope that the highlighter stick becomes part of the permanent line. The regular Lit stick last me about six months and I am on my third one. It is definitely an item that I will repurchase.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 11, 2020)

Mac-Guy said:


> I got my box today. I am so happy with the highlighter and the blush. The highlighter stick is less iridescent than the original one, but I really love the subtle color. For those who love the glass skin look, this is just a dream come true. I also love the blush, it is a little bit more nude than Chouchette, which is my favorite everyday blush. I haven't touched the super loaded highlighter - I might gift it to a friend.
> 
> I really hope that the highlighter stick becomes part of the permanent line. The regular Lit stick last me about six months and I am on my third one. It is definitely an item that I will repurchase.


Great to hear that you are happy with the box.  I'm looking forward to getting mine, hopefully Saturday, I think.  Just checked WA web-site and it looks like it's available again.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 14, 2020)

I received my box! Agree with your observations. Still have to play more with the super loaded highlighter but so far everything is much nicer than I expected. The blush and light up stick are beautiful when combined.


----------



## peanut (Dec 17, 2020)

The swatches look nice!









						| Review | Westman Atelier Le Box Holiday Edition 2020
					

Westman Atelier Le Box Holiday Edition 2020 Review and Swatches




					www.prettyismyprofession.com


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 17, 2021)

New truffle face trace contour stick for Atelier 7 skin and higher. 

I might try it for a warmer contour look.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 23, 2021)

There is also a new blush shade: Bichette, a red berry. It looks beautiful. I will definitely get it!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 9, 2021)

So, there’s now another highlight stick as well as a re-release of the limited holiday one. And WA is supposed to be available for purchase from Sephora. Hope they have displays because color matching her foundation has been difficult for many!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 9, 2021)

Yep, WA recently launched at Sephora.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 9, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> So, there’s now another highlight stick as well as a re-release of the limited holiday one. And WA is supposed to be available for purchase from Sephora. Hope they have displays because color matching her foundation has been difficult for many!


 I believe it may be online only.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 9, 2021)

Last year (I think?) it also went into Credo Beauty (think Sephora or Ulta but for "clean beauty" brands; US only), though I'm not sure if it's in their physical stores.


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 9, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> Last year (I think?) it also went into Credo Beauty (think Sephora or Ulta but for "clean beauty" brands; US only), though I'm not sure if it's in their physical stores.


 It’s in the Credo in my city as of late last year


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 10, 2021)

Just this out on Sephora. All of the products look nice but way too expensive. I don't mind paying for luxury brands if it something unique or the quality is exceptional but $88 for 3 basic eyeshadow shades - that is a hard pass for me.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 17, 2021)

MaryJane said:


> Just this out on Sephora. All of the products look nice but way too expensive. I don't mind paying for luxury brands if it something unique or the quality is exceptional but $88 for 3 basic eyeshadow shades - that is a hard pass for me.



I have the Les Jours and I really enjoy it. I agree that it is very expensive, but I appreciate the product and use it a couple of times per week. I hit pan on the Tobacco shade. I plan on repurchasing it when I finish it. My only complaint is that Gucci should sell singles.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 11, 2021)

Mac-Guy
 Did you see she's releasing a nude lip palette?


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 11, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> Mac-Guy
> Did you see she's releasing a nude lip palette?



Wow, this looks amazing. I haven't bought any lip products in ages due to the mask situation.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 11, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Wow, this looks amazing. I haven't bought any lip products in ages due to the mask situation.


Well hopefully as more people get vaccinated masks will soon be a thing of the past, at least in some settings.


----------



## Mac-Guy (May 14, 2021)

Wow, the picture of the new nude lip palette disappeared from IG. I'm confused as Tavia said something about early access and then (last Wednesday) access for all on net-a-porter. I'm intrigued now to get it!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 15, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Wow, the picture of the new nude lip palette disappeared from IG. I'm confused as Tavia said something about early access and then (last Wednesday) access for all on net-a-porter. I'm intrigued now to get it!


Yes, seems to be a mystery.  Maybe there are shipping-to-warehouse issues like Lisa Eldridge has had?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 9, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yes, seems to be a mystery.  Maybe there are shipping-to-warehouse issues like Lisa Eldridge has had?



I got the Nude lip compact and I really enjoy it. It is sheer and foolproof. It wears very well on more mature lips. It's more satin/matte, but not drying at all. Very comfortable. But it is not pigmented, which I really like, but it might be too little pigment for others. 

Now I'm hoping for more eye pods!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 28, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yes, seems to be a mystery.



I think you've asked about the scent of the compact. Or maybe I'm hallucinating. 

Anyways, the compact has no detectable smell or taste. I truly love it. I remember when everybody was on the hunt for the perfect nude lip with the gazillion of MAC releases. And no one was a good match, as they were too white based and unnatural. 

Westman is very different. There is no white base, which allows the lip compact to enhance your natural color. I even wear the darker shade now, but only due to the fact, that it looks absolutely natural. 

I think a complaint that people might have is the fact that there is not too much variety between each shade. For me, it is perfect. It means I can and I will finish all of the colors of the compact and I will repurchase it, especially when there is a refill option.

It is a very pricey compact, but so much cheaper than all of my MAC lipsticks that I only used a couple of times. 

I am hoping for more eye pods, especially something golden/orange/taupe to complement blue eyes.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 26, 2021)

I tried Garconne today as I received it as a sample. Wow, I really like it. The swatches looked much more intense, but on my lips it's really a my lips but better, especially it gives my lips volume. It is definitely on my must-buy list for my next Westman Atelier order.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 28, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I tried Garconne today as I received it as a sample. Wow, I really like it. The swatches looked much more intense, but on my lips it's really a my lips but better, especially it gives my lips volume. It is definitely on my must-buy list for my next Westman Atelier order.


Garconne swatches look so nice! How is the texture? Is it sticky? Any taste? Sorry for all the questions... I want to order but I'm not sure...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 28, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> Garconne swatches look so nice! How is the texture? Is it sticky? Any taste? Sorry for all the questions... I want to order but I'm not sure...



There is a citrus smell, but no taste. It really feels like a lip balm. There is a light stickiness that last a minute and then it is pure comfort on my lips. There is not a lot of color pay off, but that's what I enjoy about it. Lips feel nourished and I reapply every 2 - 3 hours. It lasts longer over the lip suede. I never liked how lip glosses felt on the lips, but this one is really a more a balm and not comparable to traditional lip glosses.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 28, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> There is a citrus smell, but no taste. It really feels like a lip balm. There is a light stickiness that last a minute and then it is pure comfort on my lips. There is not a lot of color pay off, but that's what I enjoy about it. Lips feel nourished and I reapply every 2 - 3 hours. It lasts longer over the lip suede. I never liked how lip glosses felt on the lips, but this one is really a more a balm and not comparable to traditional lip glosses.


Thank you!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 29, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> There is a citrus smell, but no taste. It really feels like a lip balm. There is a light stickiness that last a minute and then it is pure comfort on my lips. There is not a lot of color pay off, but that's what I enjoy about it. Lips feel nourished and I reapply every 2 - 3 hours. It lasts longer over the lip suede. I never liked how lip glosses felt on the lips, but this one is really a more a balm and not comparable to traditional lip glosses.


That's what I thought it was supposed to be. Mine arrived smelling like rancid oil. I guess the heat got to it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 29, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's what I thought it was supposed to be. Mine arrived smelling like rancid oil. I guess the heat got to it.


Oh no! That's terrible.  Can you exchange it?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 30, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's what I thought it was supposed to be. Mine arrived smelling like rancid oil. I guess the heat got to it.



Oh no. I'm sure you can exchange it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 30, 2021)

I returned it.  I decided if I reorder I’ll wait for cooler weather.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 30, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I returned it.  I decided if I reorder I’ll wait for cooler weather.



I'm the same. I don't like to place orders when it is extremely hot.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 1, 2021)

Gucci is coming out with a setting powder. I will get it, for sure. I'm scared of the price. I found her products last for a long time, though I'm not sure this will be true for a setting powder!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 1, 2021)

I must say, I do like the feel and sound of the packaging... The product has a beautful creamy texture to it, easy to sheer out or build up. 

Blush Stick in Dusty Nude Rose

Breakdown -  (Day look - using as both as a very sheer cheek colour, and deeper as a lip colour)


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 2, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I returned it.  I decided if I reorder I’ll wait for cooler weather.


Just curious… where did you order it from?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 10, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> That's what I thought it was supposed to be. Mine arrived smelling like rancid oil. I guess the heat got to it.



Did you see that there is a new foundation shade in 0.5? I will definitely get it for the winter. I've been using N and 0 this past winter, and I will add 0,5 into the mix. 0 is a bit too pink for me, though it blends out nicely. 0.5 will be a great addition. 

I want to add that this foundation is expensive, especially when you buy several shades. But it really lasts forever and using different shades in any foundation is probably a good idea to make it look more natural.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 11, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> Just curious… where did you order it from?


Direct from WA, the very first batch.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you see that there is a new foundation shade in 0.5? I will definitely get it for the winter. I've been using N and 0 this past winter, and I will add 0,5 into the mix. 0 is a bit too pink for me, though it blends out nicely. 0.5 will be a great addition.
> 
> I want to add that this foundation is expensive, especially when you buy several shades. But it really lasts forever and using different shades in any foundation is probably a good idea to make it look more natural.


Do you know if 0.5 is as yellow as 1?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 12, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> Do you know if 0.5 is as yellow as 1?


 I haven't seen it in person but as I always use at least 2 shades, it does not really matter to me as much. Most of the time I use 3 shades. I would assume that 0.5 is not as pink as 0 and not as yellow as 1. Shade 1 is pretty yellow and they added this now to the description. I think that 0.5 might be a lighter version of N, which is a pretty good match for me. 

I wish Gucci would make sample packs for fair, light, medium, dark. It would make it so much easier.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 12, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I haven't seen it in person but as I always use at least 2 shades, it does not really matter to me as much. Most of the time I use 3 shades. I would assume that 0.5 is not as pink as 0 and not as yellow as 1. Shade 1 is pretty yellow and they added this now to the description. I think that 0.5 might be a lighter version of N, which is a pretty good match for me.
> 
> I wish Gucci would make sample packs for fair, light, medium, dark. It would make it so much easier.


I’ll be curious to hear what you think if you get it. I was thinking 0.5 might be a little darker version of N. Completely agree on the sample packs.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 16, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I’ll be curious to hear what you think if you get it. I was thinking 0.5 might be a little darker version of N. Completely agree on the sample packs.


You might be right that it is a little darker than N. I will find out in the Fall.

I think the shade match is not as important with WA as long as you use at least two shades, or better three shades. I never had a more natural looking result.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 2, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I’ll be curious to hear what you think if you get it. I was thinking 0.5 might be a little darker version of N. Completely agree on the sample packs.



I finally got 0.5 and on my skin, it is slightly lighter than N. Both are a really good match for me. They are very close in color and undertone.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Sep 3, 2021)

Agree that the WA lipstick smells off.. 

An aside but wow Mac-Guy and Elegant one are still here after all these years!!! Where's Suzanne (the German girl at?!) Omg flashback to 2008!!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 3, 2021)

GoldenFairy said:


> Agree that the WA lipstick smells off..
> 
> An aside but wow Mac-Guy and Elegant one are still here after all these years!!! Where's Suzanne (the German girl at?!) Omg flashback to 2008!!!



Haha, thanks. Those crazy MAC releases were just fabulous. You knew that you've missed a launch when you woke up and there were 30 new pages on Specktra. I haven't bought any MAC in years and I am glad I switched to Westman and Chantecaille. How are you anyways?


----------



## GoldenFairy (Sep 3, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Haha, thanks. Those crazy MAC releases were just fabulous. You knew that you've missed a launch when you woke up and there were 30 new pages on Specktra. I haven't bought any MAC in years and I am glad I switched to Westman and Chantecaille. How are you anyways?


Oh great thank you. Me too! I barely have any MAC stuff now. Those days were awesome - the Barbie Collection, Heatherette and Hello Kitty! Also Cult of Cherry - remember that?! MAC has definitely fallen off since then.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2021)

GoldenFairy said:


> Oh great thank you. Me too! I barely have any MAC stuff now. Those days were awesome - the Barbie Collection, Heatherette and Hello Kitty! Also Cult of Cherry - remember that?! MAC has definitely fallen off since then.


Those were some of THE best collections for MAC!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 7, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Gucci is coming out with a setting powder. I will get it, for sure. I'm scared of the price. I found her products last for a long time, though I'm not sure this will be true for a setting powder!





Mac-Guy said:


> I finally got 0.5 and on my skin, it is slightly lighter than N. Both are a really good match for me. They are very close in color and undertone.



 Hard to understand why she keeps adding more similar fair shades. Maybe it's just me. Anyway, I was not invited but a friend got an invite to a virtual unveiling and demo of a new product this Friday. I was thinking it might be fall lip colors given her recent tutorial but maybe it's the setting powder?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 8, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> Hard to understand why she keeps adding more similar fair shades. Maybe it's just me. Anyway, I was not invited but a friend got an invite to a virtual unveiling and demo of a new product this Friday. I was thinking it might be fall lip colors given her recent tutorial but maybe it's the setting powder?



I really enjoy the idea of using multiple shades of foundation. I now use at least three. It is the most natural foundation that I have ever had. Each bullet is expensive, but having multiple shades make them really last. For those who just want to try it out and/or those who want to use different foundation each day, it is probably too expensive. 

Please keep me posted about the virtual unveiling. I hope it is the setting powder. 

I hit pan on the nude lip color. From what I understood is that there will be a refill available soon. I will definitely purchase.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 10, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I really enjoy the idea of using multiple shades of foundation. I now use at least three. It is the most natural foundation that I have ever had. Each bullet is expensive, but having multiple shades make them really last. For those who just want to try it out and/or those who want to use different foundation each day, it is probably too expensive.
> 
> Please keep me posted about the virtual unveiling. I hope it is the setting powder.
> 
> I hit pan on the nude lip color. From what I understood is that there will be a refill available soon. I will definitely purchase.


It's a new set of Eye Pods called Rendez-Vous, described as "earthy".


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 11, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> It's a new set of Eye Pods called Rendez-Vous, described as "earthy".



OMG. I need it! I hope it is more daytime than nighttime.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 11, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> OMG. I need it! I hope it is more daytime than nighttime.



"khaki green, golden peach and cool mink brown"


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 13, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> "khaki green, golden peach and cool mink brown"
> 
> View attachment 69743


I'm sold. I hope this becomes available for Europe soon. It really takes ages for any restocks of items.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 14, 2021)

Placed an order!! Can’t wait to try the new colors!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 16, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> Placed an order!! Can’t wait to try the new colors!



Let me know what you think. I'm still waiting for the European release.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2021)

I just noticed that Nordstrom is carrying the line now.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 26, 2021)

I got Rendezvous and it is gorgeous. For those who are into Chantecaille and/or if you have the Butterfly quad, the brown and the apricot shade are similar, both in terms of finish and color. I use the apricot shade all over the lid and define the crease with the brown color and use Khaki as a liner. The new eye pods seems to have more staying power. I found it works better without a primer (again similar to Chantecaille). 

For those who love a natural look, the eye pods are the way to go. They are expensive, however, I found that they do last me quite a bit. I will repurchase both Les Jours and Rendezvous once I have finished them. I hope for singles, but I have my doubts as Gucci is a business women. 

I'm curious to learn about the third lip palette. I love the Nude one, mainly because it is so sheer, which translates really into a nude lip.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 2, 2021)

Sephora has a WA Holiday 3 piece mini set. I bought the first one as they're my favorites.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 3, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> Sephora has a WA Holiday 3 piece mini set. I bought the first one as they're my favorites.



Can you post pictures please as I can access the Sephora US site from Europe. Thank you.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 3, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Can you post pictures please as I can access the Sephora US site from Europe. Thank you.


They are sets of lit, petal, biscuit or nectar, truffle, dou dou minis. Very cute!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 3, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> They are sets of lit, petal, biscuit or nectar, truffle, dou dou minis. Very cute!



Thank you so much. A brilliant idea of traveling.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 3, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Can you post pictures please as I can access the Sephora US site from Europe. Thank you.


Sorry I didn't see this right away.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 4, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> Sorry I didn't see this right away.



No worries. I used to check Specktra hourly. Now I only check in a few times a week or even less.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 11, 2021)

Did anybody order the gift set with the new lip suede? If it is not too pigmented, I will certainly get get it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 13, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Let me know what you think. I'm still waiting for the European release.


Sorry I have been MIA. I saw your later post that you have the new pods and I agree with you 100%. I’m very curious about the new lip compact as well. I’m going to look for it now…


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 14, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did anybody order the gift set with the new lip suede? If it is not too pigmented, I will certainly get get it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 15, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


>



Awesome. I found this review yesterday too.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 15, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Awesome. I found this review yesterday too.


I love the red and the nude. Too bad we can't create our own lip palettes with choices from all of them!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 15, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I love the red and the nude. Too bad we can't create our own lip palettes with choices from all of them!



I will use the red as a blush. I am sure it will work out for me. I love that Westman doesn't release too many items at once. My collection feel curated and loved. I wouldn't mind a peachy eye pod for Spring though. LOL


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 15, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I love the red and the nude. Too bad we can't create our own lip palettes with choices from all of them!


Are you getting the new lip compact?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 16, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Are you getting the new lip compact?


Not sure yet.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 18, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> Not sure yet.



If you want it, you can't wait too long. The Les Nudes one has never been restocked. I am half way through the compact and I am positive that I will finish it completely.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 22, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I will use the red as a blush. I am sure it will work out for me. I love that Westman doesn't release too many items at once. My collection feel curated and loved. I wouldn't mind a peachy eye pod for Spring though. LOL


Did you see she introduced single eye pods? I only just saw this so not sure how quickly they sold out.

https://westman-atelier.com/collections/all/products/eye-pod-single?variant=40665234210998

I think what I want most from the new set is the hilite stick, and she will likely never sell that alone. Oh well.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 25, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> Did you see she introduced single eye pods? I only just saw this so not sure how quickly they sold out.
> 
> https://westman-atelier.com/collections/all/products/eye-pod-single?variant=40665234210998
> 
> I think what I want most from the new set is the hilite stick, and she will likely never sell that alone. Oh well.



The singles sold out so quickly. I would have purchased both as I am running low on tobacco. 

I received the Bordeaux lip compact. Port is perfection on my lips and the nude color is also very nice. I can even use the aubergine shade as a stain, which gives that just bitten look similar to Garconne. I still need to try the red shade as a blush. Overall, I am very happy with this compact.

I also tried Parla and it is a lovely, glassy finish. I'm glad that I am still resisting the new Chantecaille highlighter, which looks chalky even on fair skin. 

Maybe get the WA gift edition. I am sure you will wear Port and the nude shade, and Parla, of course.

You are probably right and it won't be released individually. She did the same last year with one of the blushes. It was a browny rose that worked very well as a natural blush. Gucci is serious when she says it's only in the gift set (at least last year), but the highlighter was released. We will see. Maybe with some luck...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 25, 2021)

Agree with everything you are saying.  I like the bordeaux lip compact, I'm still playing with it and different combinations.  I think I like it better than Les Nudes.  I purchased that gift set last year and I'm enjoying that blush, I use it all the time, she really should release it again.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 25, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> Agree with everything you are saying.  I like the bordeaux lip compact, I'm still playing with it and different combinations.  I think I like it better than Les Nudes.  I purchased that gift set last year and I'm enjoying that blush, I use it all the time, she really should release it again.



I was really surprised that she didn't release the blush from last year. 

I enjoy both, Les Nudes and Bordeaux for different reasons. I am half way through les nudes, and I will certainly repurchase once she releases the refills.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 25, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I was really surprised that she didn't release the blush from last year.
> 
> I enjoy both, Les Nudes and Bordeaux for different reasons. I am half way through les nudes, and I will certainly repurchase once she releases the refills.


Yes, I love the idea of refills. It’s such a substantial compact, it should not be thrown away. All of her compacts should have refills.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 26, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yes, I love the idea of refills. It’s such a substantial compact, it should not be thrown away. All of her compacts should have refills.



The compacts certainly feel luxurious. I'm always surprised how heavy they are in comparison to the featherweight Chantecaille compacts.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 26, 2021)

Finally I tried the red of the Bordeaux compact as a blush and it looks so polished. It is much more pigmented than the baby cheeks blushes. I used the nude and the port color on the lips and then the same lip brush to apply the blush, and blended it out with cheek blender.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 26, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Finally I tried the red of the Bordeaux compact as a blush and it looks so polished. It is much more pigmented than the baby cheeks blushes. I used the nude and the port color on the lips and then the same lip brush to apply the blush, and blended it out with cheek blender.



Love the sound of this!  Have you/are you going to use the darkest color at all? I'm scared to death of that one!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 27, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> Love the sound of this!  Have you/are you going to use the darkest color at all? I'm scared to death of that one!



If you have Garconne, the aubergine color is similar when you use it as a stain. As a stain it is very wearable and it gives me the just bitten look. The nude and port are my favorites and I am sure I will finish both colors.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 27, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> Agree with everything you are saying.  I like the bordeaux lip compact, I'm still playing with it and different combinations.  I think I like it better than Les Nudes.  I purchased that gift set last year and I'm enjoying that blush, I use it all the time, she really should release it again.





Mac-Guy said:


> If you have Garconne, the aubergine color is similar when you use it as a stain. As a stain it is very wearable and it gives me the just bitten look. The nude and port are my favorites and I am sure I will finish both colors.


Okay you two talked me into it!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 5, 2021)

Have you seen the makeup case collection? so pretty but $$$$


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 7, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> Have you seen the makeup case collection? so pretty but $$$$


 It looks very pretty but I want to wait for reviews. I worry that the colors are so light that they will stain easily. I would be interested in the train case...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 7, 2021)

My Gift Box arrived on Friday and I love everything. I especially love mixing the nude and port lip colors together. Thanks for talking me into it!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 8, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> It looks very pretty but I want to wait for reviews. I worry that the colors are so light that they will stain easily. I would be interested in the train case...


The train case is tempting me too. I need more self control. Very wise to wait reviews, hope we hear something that will be convincing either way.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 8, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> My Gift Box arrived on Friday and I love everything. I especially love mixing the nude and port lip colors together. Thanks for talking me into it!


So happy you like it!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 9, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> My Gift Box arrived on Friday and I love everything. I especially love mixing the nude and port lip colors together. Thanks for talking me into it!



Try the aubergine as a stain and the red as a stain under the nude. On my lips it transforms into a nudey pink. I'm so happy that I use all the colors. 

And yes, Port and Nude are so beautiful together. MLBB


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Try the aubergine as a stain and the red as a stain under the nude. On my lips it transforms into a nudey pink. I'm so happy that I use all the colors.
> 
> And yes, Port and Nude are so beautiful together. MLBB



I'll give that a try. A friend of mine also likes port + nude + red on top to makea rosy pink. It's a very versatile palette!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 13, 2021)

Winthrop44 said:


> I'll give that a try. A friend of mine also likes port + nude + red on top to makea rosy pink. It's a very versatile palette!


Yes, when you start experimenting with the palette, it is so much fun. 

Have you tried it as a cream blush?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 14, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> Yes, when you start experimenting with the palette, it is so much fun.
> 
> Have you tried it as a cream blush?


Yes! Love it!! I think this is my favorite WA purchase.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 19, 2021)

The eyelid singles are available now but only through instagram shop! I think they said they were available through the weekend. They had tabac and champagne.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 24, 2021)

The two singles are now available. And I may have ordered the mini cosmetic case and I may have received it already.  It’s def pretty small, quality is nice. I’m not sure it’s with the price, I’ll use it for a while and give an update.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 28, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> The two singles are now available. And I may have ordered the mini cosmetic case and I may have received it already.  It’s def pretty small, quality is nice. I’m not sure it’s with the price, I’ll use it for a while and give an update.



I also got both singles as I was running low on tobacco and I did not have the other one yet.

Please give an update on the case.


----------



## angelica.brejt (Nov 30, 2021)

I haven't tried any of their new products but I'm ecstatic


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 22, 2021)

Mac-Guy said:


> I also got both singles as I was running low on tobacco and I did not have the other one yet.
> 
> Please give an update on the case.


The mini case is small. It can fit a baby cheek, lit up stick, and contour stick with one squeaky clean lip balm. And that’s the max and they need to be arranged so that the zipper closes nicely. There’s a slip pocket inside that is large enough to fit one of the compacts. But when you close the zipper it gets wonky, even if that’s the only item inside the bag. It’s well made, the zipper is smooth, and the canvas feels coated. It could definitely be used for other things, my phone could not fit but it could be used to hold keys, cash and cards to run quick errands. It’s a nice little bag, but pricey for what it is.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 28, 2021)

JerseyGirl said:


> The mini case is small. It can fit a baby cheek, lit up stick, and contour stick with one squeaky clean lip balm. And that’s the max and they need to be arranged so that the zipper closes nicely. There’s a slip pocket inside that is large enough to fit one of the compacts. But when you close the zipper it gets wonky, even if that’s the only item inside the bag. It’s well made, the zipper is smooth, and the canvas feels coated. It could definitely be used for other things, my phone could not fit but it could be used to hold keys, cash and cards to run quick errands. It’s a nice little bag, but pricey for what it is.



Thank you, that is really helpful. I think the traincase is the only option for me as I have at least two foundation sticks, a blush, a lit up, a contour and two compacts or more.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 11, 2022)

In case you haven’t heard, the limited edition Mimi blush from last year at holiday time is available again. This time it has special packaging and the proceeds go to a cause.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 22, 2022)

JerseyGirl said:


> In case you haven’t heard, the limited edition Mimi blush from last year at holiday time is available again. This time it has special packaging and the proceeds go to a cause.


I already got it last year and I enjoyed it since then. It is such a neutral but very pretty shade. I enjoy Mimi much more than Petal.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Feb 23, 2022)

I went to my Sephora yesterday and lo and behold hey were installing the new Westman Aetelier and Valentino displays. I'm super excited to actually be able to play with everything. I couldn't believe it. The manager also told me they are trying to get Victoria Beckham!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jun 28, 2022)

Anybody try the new powders? I’d love to know thoughts before I take the plunge.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 19, 2022)

There's some sort of new product coming out?  Some sort of drops?? Anybody hear any rumors?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 19, 2022)

Looks like tinted sunscreen? Coming Monday.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 20, 2022)

Don’t know that it has any SPF in it from this article, but I guess we’ll find out soon enough. I think if it doesn't she'll take a lot of flack for calling it "The last step of your skincare, first step of your makeup routine.".

https://www.byrdie.com/westman-atelier-complexion-drops-review-6399301


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 22, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> Don’t know that it has any SPF in it from this article, but I guess we’ll find out soon enough. I think if it doesn't she'll take a lot of flack for calling it "The last step of your skincare, first step of your makeup routine.".
> 
> https://www.byrdie.com/westman-atelier-complexion-drops-review-6399301



Ohhh this is true. But I would have been surprised to find an SPF in it. 

I'm still using the Drunk Elephant SPF, the regular one during the colder season and the the tinted one (or mixed with the regular one) during summer. I realize how difficult it would be to get a mineral-based SPF within a tinted moisturizer. 

I just saw the price of the brush. Gucci, take all my money. I will get both the brush and the tint (in N or 0.5) once it is available in Europe.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 22, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> Ohhh this is true. But I would have been surprised to find an SPF in it.
> 
> I'm still using the Drunk Elephant SPF, the regular one during the colder season and the the tinted one (or mixed with the regular one) during summer. I realize how difficult it would be to get a mineral-based SPF within a tinted moisturizer.
> 
> I just saw the price of the brush. Gucci, take all my money. I will get both the brush and the tint (in N or 0.5) once it is available in Europe.



Let us know what you think when you try it.  I'm afraid there are too many comedogenic oils in it (and the similar Summer Fridays product) for my skin, plus my rosacea doesn't like propanediol (in the WA).


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 24, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> Let us know what you think when you try it.  I'm afraid there are too many comedogenic oils in it (and the similar Summer Fridays product) for my skin, plus my rosacea doesn't like propanediol (in the WA).


I was wondering if you could use the product. If you already know that one ingredient will bother you, stay clear. I will keep you posted once I purchase it. 

On a related note: I wonder why Gucci doesn't get her rosacea treated with IPL or laser. I got IPL a couple of years ago (and other lasers) and it was the best decision ever. I only had one touch up IPL session.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 24, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> I was wondering if you could use the product. If you already know that one ingredient will bother you, stay clear. I will keep you posted once I purchase it.
> 
> On a related note: I wonder why Gucci doesn't get her rosacea treated with IPL or laser. I got IPL a couple of years ago (and other lasers) and it was the best decision ever. I only had one touch up IPL session.


Hard to believe she hasn’t, isn’t it? The thing is she does a lot of facials, etc that would be considered no-no’s, so maybe if she does get laser treatments she undoes the progress she makes? I do know a couple of people who had very bad laser experiences so she could possibly fall into that category as well, and has steered clear since. Who knows, but I‘ve wondered too.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 25, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> Hard to believe she hasn’t, isn’t it? The thing is she does a lot of facials, etc that would be considered no-no’s, so maybe if she does get laser treatments she undoes the progress she makes? I do know a couple of people who had very bad laser experiences so she could possibly fall into that category as well, and has steered clear since. Who knows, but I‘ve wondered too.



I agree, she uses a lot of products, procedures, and devices I would stay clear from... For my part, I'm so happy that I went down the laser route. And I switched completely to Drunk Elephant. It's not to say that DE is the best, but sticking with one routine and the right ingredients will make such a difference. I'm not surprised to see influencers with badly messed up skin by testing out gazillion of products. 

Back to WA: Somehow the shade descriptions changed. I'm pretty sure that Atelier 0 was once called "rose" and it says yellow undertone. I also don't think that Atelier I has a neutral undertone. In fact, I find it pretty yellow. When I use the stick foundation, I go for two shades at least, most likely N and 0,5. It looks very natural on me. That's what I really appreciate about WA.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 27, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> I agree, she uses a lot of products, procedures, and devices I would stay clear from... For my part, I'm so happy that I went down the laser route. And I switched completely to Drunk Elephant. It's not to say that DE is the best, but sticking with one routine and the right ingredients will make such a difference. I'm not surprised to see influencers with badly messed up skin by testing out gazillion of products.
> 
> Back to WA: Somehow the shade descriptions changed. I'm pretty sure that Atelier 0 was once called "rose" and it says yellow undertone. I also don't think that Atelier I has a neutral undertone. In fact, I find it pretty yellow. When I use the stick foundation, I go for two shades at least, most likely N and 0,5. It looks very natural on me. That's what I really appreciate about WA.



I found those shade descriptions for the Skin Tint very confusing too;  my experience with the stick shades was exactly as you described them. Could they seriously have made the shades different in the two products or did someone just mess up when they entered text on the web site? When I've seen someone question if shades were the same between the two products on their IG the response was to DM them. Confusing!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 30, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> I found those shade descriptions for the Skin Tint very confusing too;  my experience with the stick shades was exactly as you described them. Could they seriously have made the shades different in the two products or did someone just mess up when they entered text on the web site? When I've seen someone question if shades were the same between the two products on their IG the response was to DM them. Confusing!



On Niche Beauty, the European distributor, Atelier 0 is still described as neutral cool gentle rose. It is so confusing. Whenever I wear the stick, I use at least 2, most likely 3 shades, so it all works out for me and it looks very natural. 

But you might be right that somebody messed up when editing the website. This would make sense. 

I'm still very happy overall with WA. I use all the products on a regular basis and overall I'm probably spending less than with all the MAC collections that I bought. 

I hope that Peau de Santé is released to Niche soon. Any maybe she brings out a new eye shadow. Something peachy would be nice.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 31, 2022)

Another Youtuber also mentioned to the discrepancy of the WA Shade 0 description. I would if Gucci is going to fix it. As so many people ask about the shade descriptions and what shade to pick, I wonder why it wasn't addressed much earlier.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 1, 2022)

I ordered 0.5 now. I'm sure I will enjoy the complexion drops. The brush is not available yet in Europe, but I'll order when it will be released.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 6, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> I ordered 0.5 now. I'm sure I will enjoy the complexion drops. The brush is not available yet in Europe, but I'll order when it will be released.



05. is a good match for me. I only use three drops (as advised by Gucci), and I think I could also get away with 0 or N. I might get N at some point, but for now 0.5 is perfect. The brush is still not available in Europe, so I used my fingers. I used it right after the Drunk Elephant sunscreen (which is already dewy) and the drops are also dewy and hydrating. If you don't like dewy skin, this is probably not the best product for you. It sits well on my skin, feels nourishing. With three drops, you don't get a lot of coverage, but it's perfecting what is already there. It really looks like skin. 

I have a feeling that if I only use three drops, this will last me forever. This goes for most of the WA products. They last me a long time. So yes, it is expensive, but as it will last so long, it's actually not expensive. It only gets expensive when you don't use it and buy five other foundations. 

Those YouTubers who complained that it is too sticky probably used way too much product. Gucci has a very dewy aesthetic, and if you follow her recommendations on how to use the product, it is really good IMO. But it doesn't provide more than light coverage.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 12, 2022)

I really love the new brush: It's very easy to use and it works so well with the drops. The price tag is high, but its WA. The only downside is that it takes ages to dry. I wash my brushes after each use and I almost need a second one if I want to use it 24 h later.

I still will wash my brushes every day. I'm so annoyed by all the "hard pan" complaints - especially for the WA bronzer - as it is clearly related to dirty brushes. I think I'm on my fifth WA bronzer and I never had hard pan. I assume that every make up lover has tons of brushes. You don't need WA brushes, but a clean brush is just essential. Oh well, I think I've been repeating myself for the past 15 years (or however long I've been on Specktra).

I'm annoyed the the Petal LE contains the petal blush again. We all have it already. Why not produce a set without her bestseller? I have the set in my shopping cart, but I'm still thinking about it...


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 16, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> I really love the new brush: It's very easy to use and it works so well with the drops. The price tag is high, but its WA. The only downside is that it takes ages to dry. I wash my brushes after each use and I almost need a second one if I want to use it 24 h later.
> 
> I still will wash my brushes every day. I'm so annoyed by all the "hard pan" complaints - especially for the WA bronzer - as it is clearly related to dirty brushes. I think I'm on my fifth WA bronzer and I never had hard pan. I assume that every make up lover has tons of brushes. You don't need WA brushes, but a clean brush is just essential. Oh well, I think I've been repeating myself for the past 15 years (or however long I've been on Specktra).
> 
> I'm annoyed the the Petal LE contains the petal blush again. We all have it already. Why not produce a set without her bestseller? I have the set in my shopping cart, but I'm still thinking about it...


I feel the exact same way about the Petal set. Annoying, and I can’t imagine she won’t release the two new items separately eventually.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 19, 2022)

Winthrop44 said:


> I feel the exact same way about the Petal set. Annoying, and I can’t imagine she won’t release the two new items separately eventually.


I still have the set in my shopping cart. She didn't release the set from last year separately. I really enjoy the Bordeaux compact and the champagne lit up stick. Or was this released separately and I missed it? She did release Mimi blush though, which I'm glad that I got it when it was first released.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 20, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> I still have the set in my shopping cart. She didn't release the set from last year separately. I really enjoy the Bordeaux compact and the champagne lit up stick. Or was this released separately and I missed it? She did release Mimi blush though, which I'm glad that I got it when it was first released.


I think you’re right. I thought Parla had been released but I think I must have been thinking of Brûlée.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 25, 2022)

I finally placed my order for the Petal LE.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 26, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> I finally placed my order for the Petal LE.



My order arrived. The Petal Lit Up stick is lovely. It's pigmented, but not overwhelmingly colorful. I also appreciate the LE packaging, which makes it easier to identify the stick. 

I will wait to open the lip balm until I finished Garconne. I don't expect too much color from the Petal lip balm, but it will be a nice and everyday item.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 28, 2022)

Six new lip balms... I'm in trouble.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> Six new lip balms... I'm in trouble.


I agree!! Why so many at once? I will never finish them!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 2, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> My order arrived. The Petal Lit Up stick is lovely. It's pigmented, but not overwhelmingly colorful. I also appreciate the LE packaging, which makes it easier to identify the stick.
> 
> I will wait to open the lip balm until I finished Garconne. I don't expect too much color from the Petal lip balm, but it will be a nice and everyday item.


I like the petal set, I never bought the full size, I had the mini so I’m happy to have the full size one. I think the lip gloss is my favorite of all.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 6, 2022)

For holidays there’s another set, I think it’s called eye love you set. Mascara pencil and new eye shadows. It’s listed as out of stock on Sephora and westman atelier but I haven’t seen it promoted yet at all. Hopefully it just says that until it comes in and it’s not already sold out.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 6, 2022)

JerseyGirl said:


> I agree!! Why so many at once? I will never finish them!!



My rule is to only have open two at a time. It works pretty well for me. I just finished Garconne yesterday, which meant I could open Petal today. It is better than I expected and I have a feeling that Gucci will add it to the permanent line.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 6, 2022)

JerseyGirl said:


> For holidays there’s another set, I think it’s called eye love you set. Mascara pencil and new eye shadows. It’s listed as out of stock on Sephora and westman atelier but I haven’t seen it promoted yet at all. Hopefully it just says that until it comes in and it’s not already sold out.



I hope that the sets come to Europe. Apparently the Vault is available at Selfridges only - and I hope that WA gave me the wrong information. The Eye Kit looks very nice too. Gucci always puts interesting colors together that are so easy to work with. I use the Green eyeshadow as a liner, and it is the most natural liner that I've ever had - much more natural than any brown or grey liner. Thus I'm very much looking forward to a a new eyeshadow trio.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 9, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> My rule is to only have open two at a time. It works pretty well for me. I just finished Garconne yesterday, which meant I could open Petal today. It is better than I expected and I have a feeling that Gucci will add it to the permanent line.


That’s a good strategy.  I’m going to focus on finishing my opened ones then I will adopt that rule.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 10, 2022)

JerseyGirl said:


> That’s a good strategy.  I’m going to focus on finishing my opened ones then I will adopt that rule.



It's sometimes hard, especially when you have new lip glosses on your desk. But it is so satisfying to open a fresh one and finish it. It usually doesn't take that long to finish it and I know that the products and fresh and hygienic. I try to have different colors, i.e. Garconne and Nana. It really works for me, keeps my stash at a manageable size, and it allows me to finish products on time.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 13, 2022)

I guess I'm not getting the Vault after all. Selfridges is sold out and I have no idea if they will restock it. And the shipping from WA directly to Europe is just too expensive. I don't mind paying for shipping, but not $50.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 14, 2022)

Mac-Guy said:


> I guess I'm not getting the Vault after all. Selfridges is sold out and I have no idea if they will restock it. And the shipping from WA directly to Europe is just too expensive. I don't mind paying for shipping, but not $50.



That is crazy!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 14, 2022)

JerseyGirl said:


> That is crazy!



I'm not sure why it is limited to just a few selling points in Europe. I can understand that some items are exclusive to the WA site, but not this nonsense. Oh well...


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 15, 2022)

In the US Bergdorf Goodman has the vault. They aren’t specific about international shipping. Maybe you could check their site? Otherwise, I hope Selfridges restocks, it’s still very early in the holiday shopping season. It’s very likely.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 16, 2022)

JerseyGirl said:


> In the US Bergdorf Goodman has the vault. They aren’t specific about international shipping. Maybe you could check their site? Otherwise, I hope Selfridges restocks, it’s still very early in the holiday shopping season. It’s very likely.



Thanks, I will check out Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 18, 2022)

Mac-Guy
, did you ever purchase the train case? I’m wondering about your thoughts if you did. Some reviews on her website complain of the pouches not fitting correctly.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 22, 2022)

JerseyGirl said:


> In the US Bergdorf Goodman has the vault. They aren’t specific about international shipping. Maybe you could check their site? Otherwise, I hope Selfridges restocks, it’s still very early in the holiday shopping season. It’s very likely.



You were right. Selfridges restocked and I ordered the vault. Thanks for staying positive.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 22, 2022)

JerseyGirl said:


> Mac-Guy
> , did you ever purchase the train case? I’m wondering about your thoughts if you did. Some reviews on her website complain of the pouches not fitting correctly.



I didn't as it will probably not fit all the items that I want to take with me when traveling. I always have at least two of the foundation sticks, at a minimum two blushes, two sets of eye pods, powder, bronzer, etc. I wish I would manage to pack lightly. I'm waiting for reviews of the extra large train case or whatever it is called.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 2, 2022)

I received the Eye Love You edition. It's love pure! The e/s seems to have a new formula. It's a bit more powdery, a lot more pigmented, and it is also a very buildable formula. I was not sure if I would like the glitter, but it is very Westman, i.e. fine, subtle, and sophisticated. The formula blends like a dream and it is really foolproof. If you are used to the old formula, I recommend to go very easy at first - at least if you prefer a subtle look. I have not tried out the eye pencil and I will gift the mascara to a friend.


----------

